# UK Based Roasters



## Glenn

One of the most common questions we see on Coffee Forums UK is 'where can I get freshly roasted beans in the UK?'

Below is a list of UK Roasters who have a web presence / sell beans on their websites

This list is in Alphabetical order and is a work in progress

Please feel free to add to this list (suggestions will be pasted into this post)

Adams and Russell

Alchemy Coffee

Allpress Espresso

Angelucci Coffee

Artisan Roast

Baytown Coffee Roasters

Bean Brothers

Beanmachines

Bean Smitten

Bella Barista and The Roastery

Black Cat Coffee

Butterworth & Son

Campbell & Syme

Capital Roasters

Casa Espresso

Cast Iron Coffee Roasters

Climpson and Sons

CoffeeBeanShop

Coffee By The Casuals

Coffee Compass

Coffeelink

Coffee Mango

CoffeePlant

Coffee Real

Coleman Coffee

Crafted Coffee Company

Craft House Coffee

Dear Green

Django Coffee Co

DJ Miles

Drury

Dusty Ape

Eighty Seven Plus

Extract Coffee

Fazenda UK

Ferraris Coffee

Flaming Beans

Footprint Coffee

Fortitude Coffee

Garraways

Grumpy Mule

Hands-On Coffee Roasters

Happy Donkey

Hasbean

Hilltop Brews

Home Ground Coffee

Horsham Coffee Roasters

HR Higgins

Imperial Teas

Ismail Coffee

J. Atkinson & Co

James Gourmet

KaffeeCulture

Little and Long

Little Fin Roastery

Londinium Espresso (now in NZ)

Long & Short

MacBeans

Machina (Edinburgh)

ManCoCo

Markus Coffee

Maude Coffee Roasters

Mission Coffee Works

Monmouth Coffee

Monsoon Estates

Neighbourhood Coffee

North Star Roasters

Nude Espresso

Obadiah Coffee

Origin

Ouseburn Coffee Company

Outpost

Ozone Coffee Roasters

Pact Coffee

Pollards

Pumphrey's

Quarter Horse Coffee

Rave Coffee

Reads Coffee

Real Deal Roasters

Redber

Roastworks

Roberts

Roundhill Roastery

Rounton Coffee Roasters

ScandinavianCoffeePod

Silver Oak Coffee

Small Batch Coffee

Smith's Coffee

Smith Street Coffee Roasters

Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters

Square Mile 

Steampunk Coffee

Stewart's Coffee

Stokes Coffee

Super Fine Coffee

The Bean Shop

The Blending Room

The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster

The Ethiopian Coffee Company

The Steamie

Thistledown Cottage Coffee

Thomsons Coffee

Two Day Coffee Roasters

UE Coffee Roasters

Union Hand Roasted

Unorthodox Roasters

Williams and Johnson

Winchester Coffee Roasters

W Martyn

Wogan Coffee

Workshop Coffee

Yellow Bourbon

York Coffee Emporium

Your Grind

47 Degrees

80 Stone Coffee Roasters

92 Degrees

200 Degrees

Useful google map of roasters from @eduk to locate a roaster near to you


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

How about James Gourmet ? There formula 6 espresso blend is a great place to start and I have it on good authority that the uk base of a very well respected coffee machine manufacturer use and love it


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Phil, updated now


----------



## LeeWardle

Our place uses DJ Miles in porlock. http://www.djmiles.co.uk/


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Lee - updated


----------



## coffeebean

I sell fresh roasted beans on my website http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

Only got a couple on there at the moment but hoping to expend as roasting side of the business develops!


----------



## Glenn

Updated - thanks coffeeban


----------



## ChiarasDad

Do add MacBeans in Aberdeen (mail order available throughout the UK).

No web-based shop yet, but very responsive via email and they can send a printed product/price list which is updated monthly. (They have a Facebook page also.)

We are getting beans for both my espresso and my wife's cafetiere from them. It's somewhat rare that our very different tastes converge onto the same roaster, so MacBeans is getting most of our business lately.


----------



## DonRJ

http://www.garraways.co.uk

Particularly useful for buying larger amounts and can share the order between two or three people, mainly because of postage charges for orders below £49. I have tried all their beans barring the latest deal of the month and never been disappointed.

Don


----------



## Osh

How abouts Smiths Coffee Company? http://www.smithscoffee.co.uk/

Via their website, or on the phone for a very personal service. Speak to Colin for any detailed questions.


----------



## RolandG

Came across Beans & Leaves (http://www.beansandleaveswolves.co.uk/) at a market in birmingham (King's Heath). They did a good job with the roast - haven't tried their web ordering.


----------



## Schnorbitz

Happy Donkey http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/coffee-beans.html

Roberts http://www.e-coffee.co.uk/acatalog/Espresso_coffees.html

Drury http://www.shopdrury.com/prodtype.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=100&numRecordPosition=1


----------



## Glenn

List updated - thanks


----------



## astrora

An appropriate place to start posting, I guess. The main part of our business is roasting and selling beans from our shop in Teddington. However, for those further away we also sell freshly roasted beans on our website http://www.astrora.co.uk and take phone orders as well.


----------



## fenix

Ismail. Coffee shop in Tunbridge Wells Kent http://www.ismailcoffee.com/


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Hey i do repairs for a roaster in Perth called 'The Bean Shop' and they do a fantastic range of coffees. The boss there, John, is really helpful and puts in massive shifts to bring the best coffees in the area. I don't get over much as he is a couple of hours drive from where i am but when i do i like to stock up on several coffees. The Hawaii Kona is lovely and worth every penny and at Christmas they do the Famous ...... can you guess..... yes ......'Christmas Blend' which is one of the best i have tasted. I urge you all to visit their web: http://www.thebeanshop.com and see what you think. Ciao.


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Glenn, just to let you know - the link to The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster in your list isn't working.

all the best

Andy


----------



## bunaboy

We are The Ethiopian Coffee Company. We import/source some of the greatest coffees from the Highlands of Ethiopia.

We hand roast small batches on a daily basis which can be ordered online. Our coffees are fresh - about five days on average at the time of dispatch. We always have Yirgacheffe, Harrar, Sidamo, Djimma & Lekempti. Currently we have a washed Yirgachefffe 'Misty Valley' another unwashed Yirg and two unwashed Sidamo's - all microlots and sublime. We promise not only great coffees but great customer service.

We also sell the beans and coffee by the cup at Sloane Sq on Saturdays, Covent Garden on Thursdays and at the monthly food market on the South Bank.

[url="http://www.theethiopiancoffeecompany.co.uk"


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Glenn,

The Coffee Bean link in your list isn't working


----------



## Glenn

Links updated now, thanks for pointing that out

I missed the first post


----------



## Swifty

Hey Guys,

Just had a great day up at Porlock in Somerset with DJ Miles hosted by Gill and a brief from head roaster Mitch. What and awesome day and aroma with a roast underway as I arrived. Great group with a fantastic array of beans on offer and they sell equipment as well which is cheaper than a website I have been using previousley. Only just stopped shaking from the caffeine going through my system.

Cheers Guys

Swifty


----------



## Swifty

I felt inspired to let everyone know about a nice little surprise I had this morning. I ground some 3 day old Christmas Bean from Kamelia Budd here in Devon.......wow, now I know my grind didn't do it justice but Vanilla, Rum, Orange and Liqeueur all there as promises, Crimbo locked in a Bean! amazing







I keep sniffing the bag, how sad must get some more but snowed in!!


----------



## RolandG

Quick correction to my previous post - Glenn, could you take Beans & Leaves off the list please? - they sell HasBean coffee it turns out. Very tasty of course


----------



## Glenn

Will do, thanks Roland


----------



## Fran

Hi Glenn,

On Portobello Road, West London, is Coffee Plant. They have a large selection of beans they roast themselves. Haven't tried any yet, but will do as soon as my current batch is finished.

http://www.coffee.uk.com/


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Fran

I have added this

I recently used a 1kg bag of their coffee during a coffee training and found it quite forgiving.

Roasted a little darker than what I normally used but was a good base for milky drinks

Low acidity and a good mouthfeel


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Hey there,

A couple more for the list are, Coffee, Chocolate & Tea in Glasgow which ismy favourite at the mo and also Artisan Roast in Glasgow and Edinburgh. Please enjoy.

Dave


----------



## quellomayo

Sounds interesting... do you buy direct from growers because I am a grower looking for a way into the UK. We grow our coffee near Machu Picchu in the Peruvian cloud forest between 1600 and 1900 m


----------



## coffeebean

quellomayo said:


> Sounds interesting... do you buy direct from growers because I am a grower looking for a way into the UK. We grow our coffee near Machu Picchu in the Peruvian cloud forest between 1600 and 1900 m


 I don't buy direct from growers.....yet! This sounds really interesting can you give me some details about your beans and prices etc? cheers! Andy


----------



## MikeHag

quellomayo said:


> Sounds interesting... do you buy direct from growers because I am a grower looking for a way into the UK. We grow our coffee near Machu Picchu in the Peruvian cloud forest between 1600 and 1900 m


Personally I'm not yet roasting but when I do I think it would be interesting to buy directly from micro-lot producers like yourself. But before doing so I would wonder a few things, e.g....

- quality control. How to avoid buying defect beans

- scale. How to make it financially viable considering international shipping costs

I'm sure that such things could be overcome though.


----------



## quellomayo

coffeebean said:


> I don't buy direct from growers.....yet! This sounds really interesting can you give me some details about your beans and prices etc? cheers! Andy


Hey ANdy, I'm ANdy too. We grow mostly Arabica varieties (excuse spellings - catimor, caturra, bourbon and tipico as they are called here in Peru) we do have some gran colombia and others but mainly the four listed. We're looking at producing gourmet coffee, 100% organic and exporting directly to the UK and other countries where we have contacts.

We're a way off being ready to export but are in the process of aplying for licenses. We currently only have a small amount as samples. I'll be in the UK in september so if you're interested I'll send you some. It's this year's harvest and set to improve even more.

Prices, not yet ready with that information but the ofcial bodies here wll be testing the beans and letting us know about their quality. We're currently selling a roasted, ground kilo of coffee here in peru for about £10 but these prices are moderate in the market for locally grown coffee from family producers. We will have to look at transort and customs charges before setting a price but we envisage a price of between 13-20 pounds per kilo. This of course may change as we get new information.

AT present we're making contacts, sending samples, getting registered and preparing for planting another 15 acres of coffee over the next 4 years. It's a great business to be in and it's so beautiful here. We are going to try and become the leading producer of coffee for export in the region by 2015, but on a small, exclusive scale. We've got some contacts in Melbourne, NY, Paris and London but are looking for small, independent sellers, coffee shops etc. so that we can control sales and make sure we meet orders.

It's a long process.


----------



## MikeHag

Well if it's of any use, here's my thoughts on bean prices as someone planning to set up my own coffeeshop/cafe soon. Sorry but I need to get mathematical here.

Coffee's retail price is low in relation to the average income... only a few quid... hence to make a living from selling it you need a combination of high volume and high margin. Let's focus on margin, because that's where the price I buy the beans for becomes relevant. I need something in the region of 85-90% margin to make selling coffee work. So if I sell my double espresso for, say, £2.20 then that double shot needs to cost me between 22p and 33p... lets say an average of 28p. Suppose a double shot plus wasted grinds weighs 22g. That means there are 45 double shots in a kilo... @ 28p, that means my kilo of ROASTED beans needs to cost no more than 28p*45 = £12.60 if I want to maintain my margin. If I'm buying green beans, that price needs to be even lower to recover the cost of roasting capital.

Now I know I can get beans for about £9.50 per kilo, but they're crap. I also know that some UK roasters are selling great beans but charging around £17.00 per kilo, which is tough to justify.

Of course, I could raise my prices... but how far will the market accept that.

I could also accept a lower margin, but unless volumes increase then I'm starting to make less profit.

I'm just saying all this because maybe it will help with your thoughts on pricing your exports to the UK.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Good luck anyway, Andy!


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Andy, yes, definitely interested in samples of green beans - I can roast them and give you some feedback!


----------



## coffeebean

MikeHag said:


> I also know that some UK roasters are selling great beans but charging around £17.00 per kilo, which is tough to justify.


£17 quid a kilo is very hard to justify!! I buy green beans for £4, spend about £1 roasting them and sell them for £10 (Brazilian). Let me know if you want a sample!


----------



## coffee021

Hi there, thanx for all the names of UK based roasters.

please add

Volcano Coffee Works

Unit D017, 62 Tritton Rd, London SE21 8DE

020 8761 8415 ‎

I get my coffee from there, Kurt is a great roaster - his "Full Steam " espresso roast is to die for! creamy, rich, oozes out of a naked portafilter like thick nectar! and tastes great too


----------



## MT_1

Hi,

I use coffee compass, http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk, who see very good.


----------



## Roy

Hi Glenn I am new to your forum but have been roasting 25 years Capital Coffee Roasters not all the names on your list are roasters.

Roy


----------



## Roy

Hi Mike I like your honesty swap you super jolly for Anfim on demand you wont have any waste. £12.60 is about the top end for good quality.Roy


----------



## MikeHag

Cheers Roy. I'm working on a few ideas regarding waste. The super jolly is really just to get me started and I'll definitely be upgrading - I'm not overly impressed with it, but it's fine for now considering our budget.

I wish £12.60 was indeed the top end mate, but it certainly isn't in my experience speaking to good roasters. I think maybe bean price rises... good beans... are perhaps now filtering through. But there are some roasters out there who are still selling good beans at good wholesale prices... it's just a case of my finding them


----------



## Roy

MikeHag said:


> Cheers Roy. I'm working on a few ideas regarding waste. The super jolly is really just to get me started and I'll definitely be upgrading - I'm not overly impressed with it, but it's fine for now considering our budget.
> 
> I wish £12.60 was indeed the top end mate, but it certainly isn't in my experience speaking to good roasters. I think maybe bean price rises... good beans... are perhaps now filtering through. But there are some roasters out there who are still selling good beans at good wholesale prices... it's just a case of my finding them


Mike how do you tell a good roaster from a bad one certainly not price


----------



## MikeHag

By the quality of the product... did I inadvertently suggest otherwise?


----------



## iliria

Ravecoffee.co.uk

Coffeecompass.co.uk

tea-and-coffee.com

seaislandcoffee.com


----------



## gazbea

Would it be worth putting a geographic location next to them as they may be local to others which may help local businesses and save people and businesses on the delivery charges if we are able to visit/collect?


----------



## Glenn

Great idea gazbea

Will update over the next few days

Some roasters are by appointment only though - so always check before turning up no matter how close they may be


----------



## gazbea

I've seen the by appointment only ones. Kinda makes sense as I assume that most of the roasters don't have a "shop front" per say and are contained in warehouses or from home with a roaster shed out the back.

Just a shame that they aren't more widespread... Still trying to find one in Manchester.

When I get a bigger house I might have to get myself a little shed for roasting and making wine... Could be an interesting combination of flavours! ;-) lol


----------



## Shuttergirl

Yesterday I received an order for 4 samples from Two Day Coffee Roasters that I ordered on the 6th Nov. An email that I sent after 10 days went unanswered.

Don't know if that's a typical experience, but I won't be ordering again. Also there was no roasting date (or even a best by) on the packets.


----------



## nicespresso

Hi,

I think the list is missing two UK based roasters









1) Markus Coffee in London http://www.markuscoffee.com

2) HR Higgins in London http://www.hrhiggins.co.uk


----------



## FDC

I buy my beans from Coffee Compass. Always had good service and he does the lovely Malawi Pamwamba


----------



## FDC

Sorry, forgot to mention Coffee Cavern. I used to buy Malawi Mzuzi. Not sure if they still do this bean. Delivery was always efficient and coffee good. No complaints


----------



## Spazbarista

Rave coffee is my local roaster and his Signature blend is really reliable.


----------



## Glenn

Please provide web links to the roasters recommended and I will add them to the growing list


----------



## RoloD

Also Angelucci's - who were in Soho for almost 80 years and supply beans to Bar Italia.

http://www.angeluccicoffee.co.uk/aboutus.php


----------



## Spazbarista

My goodness, I thought they closed up and gone for good.


----------



## Spazbarista

Here's the link for my local roaster:

http://www.ravecoffee.co.uk/

(got my machine from him too)


----------



## Glenn

Links updated


----------



## keepittidy

Hi all,

First post here so... Hello.

Here's a link to my local roaster (don't let the word 'tea' in the name put you off)









http://www.northern-tea.com/default.asp


----------



## FDC

Sorry, I never provided links to my two suggestions. They are-

Coffee Cavern

http://coffeecavern.co.uk/

Coffee Compass

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/

Thanks


----------



## parxuk

If you are in Bristol, these people are very good:

https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/


----------



## brun

any chance of listing where these roasters are based in the main list next to their names ?

does anyone know of any roasters in the north west ?


----------



## gazbea

brun said:


> any chance of listing where these roasters are based in the main list next to their names ?
> 
> does anyone know of any roasters in the north west ?


I asked Glenn about this a while ago. Guess he hasn't had the time yet.

Any volunteers?







lol

I want to find some in the NW too so if you find any let me know


----------



## Danielowenuk

keepittidy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here so... Hello.
> 
> Here's a link to my local roaster (don't let the word 'tea' in the name put you off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northern-tea.com/default.asp


That's my local too, was just about link to it. Where you located ?


----------



## Daren

Thumbs up for my local roaster and coffee shop - Utopia Coffee in Southend. - http://www.utopiacoffee.co.uk/index.html

They do mail order (I haven't tried the service as I can pop along a collect - and see how poor my Barista skill really are when drinking their coffees)

Muddy Duck is good.


----------



## keepittidy

Danielowenuk said:


> That's my local too, was just about link to it. Where you located ?


I'm in Hasland Daniel, Just outside Chesterfield. How about you?


----------



## Jugglestruck

Monmouth Coffee company?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

Hi Glenn

I would also like to recommend Easy Jose http://www.easyjosecoffee.co.uk/ based here in Bath. I have just tried his 'Bon Bon' Espresso and very nice it was too. You may have seen him at the Coffee Festival in Bath last year, although he traded under "Lazy Jose" back then.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

I don't have a great deal of experience of http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk but they do a range of exotic coffees which sound interesting.


----------



## Spazbarista

Jose is charging £7 for 250g!!!!????!!!

The greens are almost certainly costing him less than a quid. That's quite a mark up.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

Yeah not cheap that's for sure, nothing in Bath is. I should also point out that Has Bean Kicker is also £7 and given the choice between Bon Bon and Kicker I would choose Bon Bon every time. As to whether it is worth the money I'm undecided as yet.


----------



## MikeHag

Expobarista said:


> Jose is charging £7 for 250g!!!!????!!!
> 
> The greens are almost certainly costing him less than a quid. That's quite a mark up.


I'm not so sure. When I've looked at wholesale green bean prices they have been a fair bit higher than that.


----------



## rodabod

Jugglestruck said:


> Monmouth Coffee company?


I've probably said this too many times already, but every single Monmouth coffee I've tried has been fantastic.


----------



## FDC

I've ordered quite a lot from coffeecompass and can recommend. Good selection and service, Guy once rang me at work to alert me to fresh delivery of a coffee I had previously ordered. My conversation involed using words 'delivery' 'shipment' 'fresh suppply' 'I'll take a kilo'. Think colleagues in the office thought I was buying hard drugs!


----------



## crowue

Any recommendations out of this list?


----------



## fatboyslim

I already have my own opinions on this but I'm just curious when people are choosing an online (or local) roaster, what it is exactly they go off.

Obviously word of mouth or trying a roasters beans in a cafe gives you an idea of the quality and roasting style.

Do people need more than that such as to know more about the company selling them, their ethos and how they are benefiting the farmers?

How do people choose coffees based solely from somebody else's (completely different) palate and cupping notes?

Very interested to hear your replies









I'm just wondering this because I imagine small roasters or micro roasters probably don't spend an awful lot on marketing other than their website and possibly advertisement banners such as the ones on this website.


----------



## MikeHag

I like to try new roasters so when I hear of one my default position is that I'll buy from them. Then I look at their website for any signs that they aren't for me. These will include:

- Having the same beans as lots of other roasters, which suggests to me they don't dedicate enough energy on sampling and selection, and instead go with what is an easy buy from the usual importers.

- Not providing much info about the beans... grading info, processing method, info about the farm/lot location, something to give me confidence in the quality of the green beans. Grading info is very sorely overlooked in my view.

- info about the beans that is clearly copied and pasted from somewhere else e.g. corny tasting notes that don't seem legitimately the roaster's own.

- the other items sold on the website being poor or commercial quality rather than aimed at the speciality coffee market e.g. naff hot chocolate, bean-to-cup machines, loads of syrups.

- paper bags (unless they have an airtight membrane)

- unjust postage costs

- of course, the faintest whiff of any promotion of Kopi Luwak.

If none of these exist... great. I'll buy two or three different bags of beans. (unless i already have 10 bags, which is often!)


----------



## Outlaw333

Damn it, just flicked on to this thread for a quick look out of interest, ended up buying yet more coffee!! It was my current favorite though.. Extract - Original Espresso and a bag of Dr Stangelove, so i guess money well spent + That gives me until Thursday(saturday if i count a little de-gass time) to finish the pound of Yirgacheffe that has just come into its prime and this weeks Extract order.

Fatboy:

I personally go by word of mouth or accidently finding somebody and following a similar screening system to mikes. I also find i go through phases of what i may fancy for a period and chop and change roasterys and beans constantly.


----------



## FDC

That's a good question fatboyslim. I choose the Coffee Compass because they sell Malawi Pamwamba. I was out there about 4 years ago (I was working for a couple of weeks in the capital, Lilongwe)and really enjoyed Mzuzu which is, I believe, the main coffee (from the northern region) grown and exported. However, I found CC which does the less well known Pamwamba (I think south of the country). It was an amazing time in an amazing country so there is huge nostalgia when I drink a coffee from Malawi (as I am doing right now!). Coupled of course with the fact that I consider it to be a really nice coffee.

I have found the service at CC very good, a good website and range of coffees (he doesnt have at the moment but I did buy a couple of bags of a nice bean from Rwanda last year).


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Glenn, please add CoffeeMagic to your list. http://coffeemagic.co.uk


----------



## CoffeeMagic

MikeHag said:


> I like to try new roasters so when I hear of one my default position is that I'll buy from them. Then I look at their website for any signs that they aren't for me. These will include:
> 
> - Having the same beans as lots of other roasters, which suggests to me they don't dedicate enough energy on sampling and selection, and instead go with what is an easy buy from the usual importers.
> 
> - Not providing much info about the beans... grading info, processing method, info about the farm/lot location, something to give me confidence in the quality of the green beans. Grading info is very sorely overlooked in my view.
> 
> - info about the beans that is clearly copied and pasted from somewhere else e.g. corny tasting notes that don't seem legitimately the roaster's own.
> 
> - the other items sold on the website being poor or commercial quality rather than aimed at the speciality coffee market e.g. naff hot chocolate, bean-to-cup machines, loads of syrups.
> 
> - paper bags (unless they have an airtight membrane)
> 
> - unjust postage costs
> 
> - of course, the faintest whiff of any promotion of Kopi Luwak.
> 
> If none of these exist... great. I'll buy two or three different bags of beans. (unless i already have 10 bags, which is often!)


Mike, commendable criteria. However, I think you are a little scathing on the subject of green bean choice. As far as I am aware, and correct me if I am wrong, there are only 3 major importers in UK. If you look at their offerings list you will generally find the exact same coffees. As a crop it is seasonal, too, so you are hampered by availability. Probably the reason you see many roasters stocking the same beans is due to quality and not laziness as you point out.

Unless you are a large commercial operation with direct trade agreements and a large warehouse full of stock you are likely to fall into your category of "lazy" roasters.

I find it disheartening to hear criticism of businesses that put a lot of effort into their products even though they are limited by their size and buying power.


----------



## Spazbarista

You've got to have a holiday snap of you at a coffee farm these days otherwise you aren't doing it right, plus you need some (rather patronising) blurb about how you, the roaster, are directly teaching the grower how to grow better quality coffee (because of course you know more about that than they do), the quality of which is then passed on to the consumer, who, in turn, then knows that they are buying a better cup of coffee than they would from one of those merchants who don't put loads of blurb on their site.

Only problem is, none of this actually means anything. As I've said recently. I've had numerous bags of HasBean coffees via a gift subscription recently and not one of them was better than average quality

Beware of marketing hype.


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Ron, it's good to get a roaster perspective on these things. There's certainly merit in what you're saying, I think. I'd agree that I'm picky about who I buy from, and maybe my criteria are not sympathetic to the limitations of some roasters. I'm going to take that on board and loosen up a bit. But the reality for me is that I've got to the point now where I've been disappointed enough times to have a fairly good guess which untried roasters' beans I'm going to like and which I'm not... and it generally relates to exactly what I've listed above.

When I say "don't dedicate enough energy on sampling and selection" I simply mean that (as I understand it) the roasters I rate highest and buy the most from are themselves very picky, sample quite a lot, and reject most of what they sample so to allow them to find exactly what they are looking. Maybe that's the case with all roasters, and if so then hopefully it would be good feedback to them if they did give customers more of an insight into their bean selection process, maybe with just an extra section on their website.

I don't really think it's like Expobarista says... marketing hype etc. It really depends who your target customers are. If a roaster's target customers want that sort of info, because actually is DOES matter to them, then the roaster would benefit from offering it. If the roaster's target market isn't so interested in grading info, processing method, roasting date etc. then the roaster can choose not to offer it. And then a customer can choose to buy or not to buy based upon what is offered, and that is how I make my buying choice. Not because I'm fooled by hype, but because (for example) I like the 'vertical integration' involved in carefully selected direct trade agreements. The family owned farm improves, earns more money, and the roaster gets better quality and a more stable and unique buying channel. The customer benefits from all that in my view... maybe I'm not as cynical as Expobarista







(BTW - The other criteria I'd add is that I personally don't like dark roasts, and I'll tend not to buy from roasters who prefer that roast style.)

Feedback works both ways, I hope. I'll take your comments on the chin







But I do have to pick you up on your choice of the word 'lazy' though mate. It's something I never said, never would say, and certainly don't mean to imply. I take your point regarding seasonality, availability and quality driving roasters towards the same buying decision, and not being a professional roaster I'm probably oversimplifying things.


----------



## Fran

I went to Selfridges on Saturday to try one of their famous Salt Beef sandwiches. I noticed that they were devoting window space to the 2012 Bright Young Things award, and a nominee was Jack Coleman of Coleman Coffee roasters. Apparently they're based in Maltby Street market. Has anyone heard of them?! I was surprised to see them in contention for what I imagine is a prestidgous award, and never heard them mentioned on here!


----------



## Spazbarista

http://www.colemancoffee.com/


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Fran said:


> I went to Selfridges on Saturday to try one of their famous Salt Beef sandwiches. I noticed that they were devoting window space to the 2012 Bright Young Things award, and a nominee was Jack Coleman of Coleman Coffee roasters. Apparently they're based in Maltby Street market. Has anyone heard of them?! I was surprised to see them in contention for what I imagine is a prestidgous award, and never heard them mentioned on here!


Perhaps, Fran, they see forum members as too discerning. I wish them the very best of luck. The small artisan often has the time and the energy to produce something exceptional. They appear good enough to have a window display at Selfridges.


----------



## radish

If hype brings us the likes of Shakiso, La Yerba, etc., then lets have more hype please!


----------



## Earlepap

Fran said:


> I went to Selfridges on Saturday to try one of their famous Salt Beef sandwiches. I noticed that they were devoting window space to the 2012 Bright Young Things award, and a nominee was Jack Coleman of Coleman Coffee roasters. Apparently they're based in Maltby Street market. Has anyone heard of them?! I was surprised to see them in contention for what I imagine is a prestidgous award, and never heard them mentioned on here!


I was at Maltby st last Saturday, I bought a bag of Brasilian coffee from the Colemans. I like it, it's a pretty mellow, rounded, chocolatey affair. Had a good espresso too, using their own blend that they also sell. Nice and friendly lads to boot.


----------



## Fran

Cool, I'll definately check them out when I'm in the area.


----------



## Milesy

Some Glasgow based roasters here:

Coffee, Chocolate & Tea : http://www.coffeechocolateandtea.com

Artisan Roast : http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/

Dear Green Coffee Roasters : http://www.deargreencoffee.co.uk/


----------



## mike 100

Can you add Coffee Compass to the list (http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk) good beans, very helpful on the phone, super quick delivery

Thanks


----------



## CamV6

I'm surprised Ferraris Coffee in Wales isnt on the list here. I'm totally smitten with their Cafe Crema and Cafe Classico at the moment (thick, heavy, flavour packed crema and smoooooooth taste), and their decaff is just sublime. Good service, bags have a 'roasted on' date, and a good free delivery offer on 4 bags. Their cups are really cool too!

http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/Shop/


----------



## CamV6

I just discovered a another nice roaster.

W. Martyn of Muswell Hill in N.London.

I was drawn to their shop a few weeks ago by the sight and smell of an old fashioned tombola and flame type bean roaster in their window which was roasting some coffee and sending the most phenomenal smell out into the street.

TBH I didnt realise their history in the coffee trade and thought it was just a gymmick to pull punters into their shop which mainly sells every type of confection/biscuit/delicacy you can think of.

However, I was back in the area this morning and decided to investigate. They have a quite sizeable range of blends and single origin coffees, roasted by them on site and the prices are decent too.

I bought 200g of their swiss water decaff colombian beans (actually, now i come to think of it I cant recall if it is colombian) which is is fantastic. Good thick crema, lovely flavours throughout, for £3.75 and 200g of their Espresso Crema blend, which is also really good for £3.50.

They do have a website http://wmartyn.co.uk/index.html but the shop appears to be down for an upgrade so i suppose for mail order you'd need to phone for the time being.


----------



## 2953

astrora said:


> An appropriate place to start posting, I guess. The main part of our business is roasting and selling beans from our shop in Teddington. However, for those further away we also sell freshly roasted beans on our website http://www.astrora.co.uk and take phone orders as well.


Lovely shop this, live locally and have been using it the last few years.


----------



## lukevl

I've been buying from Anne and Chris at Monsoon Estates for quite some time. Wonderful people and very personal service. They are also willing to take on suggestions and requests and help out wherever possible. They are based in Stratford-Upon-Avon and sell at Stratford and Warwick (a 2min walk for me on Saturday mornings!) markets but post out too.

http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk


----------



## reneb

done a quick search and i don't think climpson and sons are on the list

http://webcoffeeshop.co.uk/

i really like their seasonal espresso blend


----------



## Beemer

Thomsons in Glasgow are a 170 year old roasting company and where I presently buy my coffee:

http://www.thomsonscoffee.com/


----------



## BenP

Hi,

I chose to buy from a roaster based on their coffee that they supply to my local coffee shop. I visit the same coffee shop in York, Coffee Culture, most weekends (and even used to work there) and so was able to base my choice of roaster on this experience.

The roaster I would recommend for inclusion is York Coffee Emporium - http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/

There's a fair few cafes using their coffee across the York and local region but if you buy online they deliver across the UK. If you're in York they do a local pick up from a shop near the Minster.


----------



## mesitisg

Dark roast


----------



## Charliej

I'd like to suggest Atkinsons in Lancaster to add to the list paid a visit to their shop on Thursday and its an amazing place still got all the olde worlde shop fittings and roast on the premises and have a nice variety of coffee too caame away with some nice beans to try then went across to the road to their Music Room cafe and had a very tasty flat white made from their Thalia blend and a delicioud piece of lemon drizzle cake well worth a visit to both if yoy're in Lancaster.

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/category/1/coffees.htm


----------



## synthet1k

No doubt previously posted but I've recently been using the site below. Roasted one day, delivered the next if ordered before 2PM. Not had a problem yet and their coffee is lovely.

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/


----------



## rob1902

I'd like to recommend Coffee Compass at http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/. I ordered some green beans and got 20mins advice on how to roast them over the phone and they phoned me! Excellent.


----------



## Bean 'n' Gone

Hi, I have been roasting beans for my self for a while now, some time back this progressed to selling some to my local community and now i'm taking it a step further and hoping to sell my coffee further afield and make it my full time occupation. My web site http://www.thistledowncottagecoffee.co.uk is now up and running and i would be gratefull if it could be added to the exhisting list of uk roasters, i have a small selection of quality beans for sale that are freshly roasted to order (see website for more info).

Thanks.


----------



## noelweston

One more that doesn't seem to have been mentioned in this thread: James at The Blending Room (http://www.theblendingroom.co.uk).

Lovely chap, now selling a small number of carefully selected and roasted coffees and changing them every few months. We've had nothing but good coffee and excellent help from him. Based in the Hull / Beverley area and sells at local markets as well as online.


----------



## espresso_a_day

I've recently discovered a small roaster in London, Fazenda UK: http://www.fazendauk.com

They don't seem to sell online. They're Italians and will make up an on-the-spot blend for you if you like. I've got this twice, and really liked both of them. What I like is that the beans are roasted a bit darker than the current very-light-roast fashion, but not too dark and oily.


----------



## WalkOnBy

I use Lee & fletcher in Nottingham. These guys are primarily wholesalers but they will sell to the public. I buy Their Cafe Feminino for my cafetiere and there El Bourbalon for my espresso. The former produces a wonderfully aromatic, nutty coffee but isn't quite strong enough for my espresso taste. The latter is magnificent and one of the best espresso beans I've ever had. Try them out. they'll also sell you a box of Luscombe farm soft drinks for £24 and the scicilian lemonade is just delightful.


----------



## CremeDeLaCoffee

Hi All

Myself and my brother made a website to start reviewing coffee beans that we have ordered, all from UK based suppliers. If anyone fancies having a look to find recommended UK based suppliers, all reviewed on our website take a look and get involved with adding your own reviews too 

http://www.cremedelacoffee.com


----------



## 2ShotCoffee

Hi,

I have recently set up a roasting operation in Shropshire. Please add me to the list: Super Fine Coffee Company.

http://www.superfinecoffee.co.uk

Thanks & best wishes,

Gareth.


----------



## siclark

Another one I cant see mentioned is Alchemy in London. Sell on line at http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk and excited to see they are opening a cafe soon.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Thought I better have our roastery added to the list







http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk online based quality single origins, fast delivery.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

CremeDeLaCoffee said:


> Hi All
> 
> Myself and my brother made a website to start reviewing coffee beans that we have ordered, all from UK based suppliers. If anyone fancies having a look to find recommended UK based suppliers, all reviewed on our website take a look and get involved with adding your own reviews too
> 
> http://www.cremedelacoffee.com


Really good idea!


----------



## Glenn

Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters now added


----------



## totallywired

Currently using Monsoon estates and making some of the best coffee I've ever done.

http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk/


----------



## jimbow

Got chatting to the chap behind Horsham Coffee Roaster (http://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.com) over Christmas when he was running a stall in the market. He has not been running for long but is experimenting with lots of interesting blends.


----------



## Sticky

I have been buying rare teas and coffees from these guy's for years, all small batch roasted in their shop in a Norman house on Steep Hill, Lincoln.

http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee


----------



## decoherent

Sticky said:


> I have been buying rare teas and coffees from these guy's for years, all small batch roasted in their shop in a Norman house on Steep Hill, Lincoln.
> 
> http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee


At average 4bp per 100gr you either need to be very rich or use their espresso as a perfume 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sticky

Now you've got me worried I have been over paying.

I checked Kibo Chagga on another couple of sites and Imperial Teas prices seemed very competitive.

How much are you paying for beans? Their prices go down in larger batches.

I've always been pleased with their access to unusual single estate and high quality coffees.


----------



## decoherent

Quality roasts are tipically 4.5/5 bp per 250gr bags.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn

Whats a bp? Do you mean GBP (£) ?


----------



## garydyke1

Jamaican Blue Mountain RSW Plantation £18.00

100g

Blue Mt. has been called a "connoisseur's delight" yielding a full flavour. It has balance, fruit and acidity with chocolatey tones and is characterised by an intense aroma. It is impeccably smooth, unique and sophisticated. We are pleased to be one of only three roasters in Europe offering this rarest of coffees.

When I think Has Bean can supply you 3 x 250g bags of stunning single estate coffees roasted the day previously & delivered for the same price as 100g of this ... it makes me shudder


----------



## forzajuve

Sticky said:


> I have been buying rare teas and coffees from these guy's for years, all small batch roasted in their shop in a Norman house on Steep Hill, Lincoln.
> 
> http://www.imperialteas.co.uk/coffee


Wow this place is expensive!


----------



## Sticky

Thanks for the input and recommendations, now subscribed to Hasbean and Londinium.

I'm looking forward to finding some new coffees.


----------



## Ricriley

My Mrs bought me a coffee subscription for Xmas from: http://www.homegroundcoffee.co.uk/

I haven't heard of them before, from what I can gather they are a small roasting business in Scotland.

The first Tarrazu coffee I received was excellent.


----------



## kikapu

Been using hasbean for sometime for my brewed coffee but think I might try one of the others from the list, very useful thanks


----------



## johnnied

allpress and grumpy mule need adding to this defiantely


----------



## fatboyslim

Glenn Workshop in Clerkenwell now roast to order and have an online shop

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/dispensary

Add them to the list! They are probably my second favourite roaster after Has Bean, roasting for brewed and espresso methods with a consistently great seasonal espresso blend - Cult of Done.


----------



## Glenn

Done. Working my way backwards through the list to update any others.


----------



## IanP

Hi Glenn,

Can you please add Butterworth's in Bury St Edmunds? http://www.butterworthandson.co.uk.

They sell online and happy to supply local enthusiasts in person by prior arrangement.

He has some great SOs and Games Blend and Winter Blend are favourites of mine plus his Peru Tunki SO.

Rob has been invaluable to me in my journey so far in the world of coffee and a mine of knowledge and full of enthusiasm! I buy almost all my beans from him. So lucky to have him in town.


----------



## skenno

I've been using Flaming Bean based on the Wirral.

Single origin beans roasted to order. My current favourite is the Ethiopian Sidamo. The website's a bit basic at the moment...

http://www.flamingbeancoffee.co.uk


----------



## Glenn

Both added now, thanks for the recommendations.

Rob at Butterworth & Son hosted the UKBC Heat 3 last week. He's a great chap and his Peru Tunki is amazing


----------



## CamV6

Glenn can you please add Ferraris in Wales that I mentioned in this thread quite a long time ago ? Thanks.


----------



## Glenn

Ferraris Coffee was added earlier today. In between the E's and G's


----------



## Achronite

Just had a flyer in Good Food magazine for www.yourgrind.com, it also has a free trial bag offer with the code 'trialbag'. Has any tried these before?


----------



## aaronb

Achronite said:


> Just had a flyer in Good Food magazine for www.yourgrind.com, it also has a free trial bag offer with the code 'trialbag'. Has any tried these before?


Never heard of them before, but their website is horrible and:

Roasted on 19/03/13

Shipping until 10/04/13

That isn't fresh.


----------



## osrix

Please Add http://www.winchestercoffeeroasters.co.uk/

Great beans and good prices. all packets have roasted date - nice


----------



## stevenlaughton

I don't know if any one has mentioned it but limini coffee is very good for beans


----------



## gnownad

My two favourite roasters, both of which aren't on this list yet are Ozone and Nude Espresso. They roast some pretty mean beans in East London









My faves from Ozone are the Tamper blend and Two Trees, while Nude Espresso does an epic roast called East - this one really really wakes you up in the morning!


----------



## paulhe

Volcano coffee is really good. In streatham South london


----------



## aphelion

Tim Wendelboe is now offering international shipping via webstore:-

https://www.timwendelboe.no/shop/

Not technically UK based - but the beans are available..

(100kr is about £10)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Atkinsons in Lancaster , do mail order and website. Been around for years,

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/


----------



## Gulliver

Caravan, and Nude Espresso both from London. Both really good.


----------



## shrink

Now flying the flag for steampunk roasters.

http://www.steampunkcoffee.co.uk/

The Malabar is gorgeous, the Costa Rican is excellent and he has a few blends that aren't on the site. One called velos is a blend of brazil and Malabar. It's sweet, smooth and chocolatey. Good work from a lighter roast and I've found them easy to extract.

He is local to Me so will likely be buying a fair bit. My favs are the velos and the Costa Rica which is lush!


----------



## painty

Does anyone know the score with Compass coffee vs Hill and Valley? Is it the same place but just different roaster (and possibly owner)? Compass do a Hill & Valley espresso blend to the previous roaster's (dark) profile apparently. I bought from H&V donkeys ago but was a bit narked that it took nearly a week to arrive, so went over to Hasbean and didn't look back. H&V also ran a really good cafe in Aylesbury which was ranked 3rd best in UK at one time. Last I heard, H&V had sold it, but the new owners still sold H&V beans.


----------



## breakfastpie

Can I suggest Beanpress Coffee in Dorset?


----------



## Jura Ena

Osh said:


> How abouts Smiths Coffee Company? http://www.smithscoffee.co.uk/
> 
> Via their website, or on the phone for a very personal service. Speak to Colin for any detailed questions.


I like this one. This is one one my favorites.


----------



## RedNight

Which one is the best option considering the fact that I am not in the UK?


----------



## Locus Solus

> Which one is the best option considering the fact that I am not in the UK?


The cheapest postage to my bit of Europe is from Square Mile and James Gourmet. Both are excellent roasters (I'm a big fan of Square Mile's filter single origins) and the beans reach me about a week after roasting, ready for use. Has Bean postage has gone up recently (they've switched to signed-for delivery) and Rave and Union charge a bit more.


----------



## Space

I have used http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/ for about 10 years since I used to collect from them in Bristol smell them at the bottom of the M32 but now I buy online.

Freshly roasted, Free delivery usually next day for orders over £25.

and know I realise Great Prices £5-£6 per 500g for Blends.


----------



## glevum

Space said:


> I have used http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/ for about 10 years since I used to collect from them in Bristol smell them at the bottom of the M32 but now I buy online.
> 
> Freshly roasted, Free delivery usually next day for orders over £25.
> 
> and know I realise Great Prices £5-£6 per 500g for Blends.


Going to bristol this week so might try Wogan. Only a minute away from Extract coffee as well.


----------



## flibble

glevum said:


> Going to bristol this week so might try Wogan. Only a minute away from Extract coffee as well.


I know I've mentioned this already but wogan's Nicaraguan la bastilla is really good. So do give it a go!


----------



## Billywiz1307

I'd like to recommend James Gourmet Coffee in Ross on Wye, they're good and worth a try. I've been buying from them for years and have never been let down. The head honcho is Peter and he has a passion for coffee and knows what he's doing, great products from a great roastery.


----------



## michaelg

Hi Glenn,

Please add Tapa in Glasgow:

http://www.tapacoffee.com/coffee-2/

A few on-sale on their website but usually a wider selection in the two shops (one in Dennistoun just off Duke Street and one in South side of Glasgow too).

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## lakemirror

I haven't read through all 15 pages of this thread, but don't see The Dorset Coffee Company on the main list. http://www.dorsetcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## CrazyH

Found out that Smiths/The Natural coffee company ( http://www.smithscoffee.co.uk/ ) is near by my work, they said it was cool to check out the place, will try and get there tomorrow or Thursday. The local deli in the area uses them, they used to sell a Brazilian coffee that I bought a few times and was fairly simple but nice at home, not sure if that's what they were using in the espresso but I didn't like it too much. They've switched to new blends supplied by them, had one of them as espresso today - quite dark and intense, but nice sweet after-taste, quite similar to Starbucks espresso but better.

Will report my findings!


----------



## bronc

Can please you tell me a roaster that roasts lighter than let's say Rave and also sells beans by the kilo/half kilo?


----------



## kiwilloyd

I have listed over 120 UK coffee roasters here - http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk - most with twitter and website details.

cheers

Lloyd


----------



## RedNight

Does J. Atkinson & Co. ( http://www.thecoffeehopper.com) post internationally?


----------



## Mrboots2u

RedNight said:


> Does J. Atkinson & Co. ( http://www.thecoffeehopper.com) post internationally?


Ask them. There is a contact us part on the website ..


----------



## garydyke1

bronc said:


> Can please you tell me a roaster that roasts lighter than let's say Rave and also sells beans by the kilo/half kilo?


Extract coffee roasters


----------



## Soll

Just ordered the everyday espresso bean blend from Coffeebeanshop. It's particularly good for bean to cup machines which I use at work in my Barber shop ! I'll let you know once I try it...


----------



## Beantastic!

http://www.coffeecompanytorquay.com

Southwest based family business. Great coffee and lovely people!


----------



## mcgregor_dave

Beantastic! said:



> http://www.coffeecompanytorquay.com
> 
> Southwest based family business. Great coffee and lovely people!


Bought coffee from the a couple of weeks ago and was massively impressed. I would recommend the Marcala Beans, they really stood out!


----------



## bailer

I think your list is missing Limini Coffee who are based in Bradford. I've not tried their beans, but I know they supply locally.


----------



## Weejock

And really expensive. Take a look at Rave coffee. Half the price and brilliant beans freshly roasted.


----------



## Eyedee

Weejock said:


> And really expensive. Take a look at Rave coffee. Half the price and brilliant beans roasted.


I can only presume by your comment that you have either never bought from Limini or haven't looked at their pricing. I think you will find they are competitive if not cheap comparing them to some other roasters.


----------



## michaelgordon

did a search but it didnt return anything so will ask are there any roasters / supplierts in Manchester city centre. Currently use Adams & Russell but would like something where i could just go and buy?


----------



## DaveMart

There is also Wogan Coffee in Bristol, which sells online and is cheaper than most:

http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/


----------



## coffeechops

http://www.thecoffeecircle.co.uk in Stockport. James roasts some great beans.


----------



## Phil104

I haven't searched right through the thread and apologies if it's already on. My daughter gave me a Christmas gift subscription to regular deliveries from Bean and Ground and so far every delivery has been a pleasure. They also have great values.

https://www.beanandground.co.uk/


----------



## KylePollards

Just came across this as I've only just registered on the forum, after many weeks of reading as a visitor!

I thought it could be worth adding http://www.pollards.com to the roasters list, there's also a link to a brand new online shop on that page too for retail.

Thanks for the list though, really useful. Have you seen this list of roasters too on http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk ? Not sure if it has already been mentioned!

K


----------



## DavecUK

KylePollards said:


> Just came across this as I've only just registered on the forum, after many weeks of reading as a visitor!
> 
> I thought it could be worth adding www.pollards.com to the roasters list, there's also a link to a brand new online shop on that page too for retail.
> 
> Thanks for the list though, really useful. Have you seen this list of roasters too on http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk ? Not sure if it has already been mentioned!
> 
> K


Kyle,

I looked at the (your companies?) website, on the hope page the leftmost image under products....2 look a tad dark, do people really drink coffee from beans like that?


----------



## KylePollards

DavecUK said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I looked at the (your companies?) website, on the hope page the leftmost image under products....2 look a tad dark, do people really drink coffee from beans like that?


Hi Davecuk, good spot. We do get quite a few requests in for really dark/high roasts, which I personally wouldn't drink (it's all about personal opinion though!), however that is a stock photo as we're currently working towards some new photography of our beans, products etc (I'm currently putting plans in place for a small photo studio in our new barista training room in fact).

K


----------



## DavecUK

KylePollards said:


> Hi Davecuk, good spot. We do get quite a few requests in for really dark/high roasts, which I personally wouldn't drink (it's all about personal opinion though!), however that is a stock photo as we're currently working towards some new photography of our beans, products etc (I'm currently putting plans in place for a small photo studio in our new barista training room in fact).
> 
> K


Ah....I wouldn't roast like that even if people asked me....they can go and get it from someone else.


----------



## aaronb

KylePollards said:


> I thought it could be worth adding http://www.pollards.com to the roasters list, there's also a link to a brand new online shop on that page too for retail.


You mean you would like your own company listed on the first page? Why not ask an admin?

FWIW we're more speciality focussed here, so just having one coffee from Brazil, one from Guatemala etc with vague descriptions doesn't really appeal. Neither do stock photos of burnt coffee.

Would suggest that you have a section that shows all your beans as well, instead of having to select a geographic region first - especially as you only have about 2 products in each region anyway.


----------



## woliwols

passion fruit coffee roasters in manchester too


----------



## ObsidianSage

Hi Glenn. Could you please add my new roastery Bean Smitten http://www.beansmitten.co.uk to the list of UK roasters? Many thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

ObsidianSage said:


> Hi Glenn. Could you please add my new roastery Bean Smitten www.beansmitten.co.uk to the list of UK roasters? Many thanks.


How do the two coffees on your site taste?


----------



## Glenn

Bean Smitten and Pollards are both added now


----------



## ObsidianSage

jeebsy said:


> How do the two coffees on your site taste?


Brazil: Fruity (I got pink grapefruit) giving way to nutty and chocolate. Colombia: sweet, complex and creamy - my personal fave. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jeebsy

Might be useful to give descriptions on the website so people who might be interested in buying them can see....


----------



## ObsidianSage

jeebsy said:


> Might be useful to give descriptions on the website so people who might be interested in buying them can see....


Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Glenn has kindly allowed me to offer a one-off discount voucher to Forum members who might like to try my coffees. I'm starting with two, a Brazilian and a Colombian. I will add more later, including an espresso blend. Descriptors can be found a few posts back.

The website is http://www.beansmitten.co.uk. Use voucher code forums15 for 15% off your order. The offer runs until next Sunday evening and is limited to the first 10 orders. The next roasting day is this Friday.

Many thanks.


----------



## aaronb

What are you roasting on?


----------



## ObsidianSage

aaronb said:


> What are you roasting on?


A brand new Giesen W6A


----------



## bedra

*Prof Graham Mort:* The project is called Many Women Many words and it is an oral history project with Kurdish women, all Kurdish women. The idea of the project is to try to find out stories, especially journeys and the kinds of things that were happening in the villages, the houses and families. So we looked for stories that were not commonly told, maybe more domestic stories, and the stories that reveal something about the life of Kurdish women.

http://www.soran.edu.iq


----------



## Jonno

I've had beautiful filter roasts from Roundhill Roastery (http://www.roundhillroastery.com). I think the website is still being constructed so maybe a case of if you see some of their beans at your local coffee shop then grab some.

Tate also roast great coffee but pickings are slim on their online store (http://www.tate.org.uk/visit/coffee-by-tate)


----------



## Beatski

Ancoats Coffee are in Manchester, not tried their coffee yet, but Jamie is sending me some next week so will be able to feed back afterwards...

http://www.ancoats-coffee.co.uk/

and http://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/ in North Yorkshire

Beatski


----------



## fix4me

Thank you! Very helpful information!


----------



## Oaky

My first imprisons of buying and brewing coffee from Climpson & Sons Roastery London. 25June 14.

Based on the recent favourable review by Coffee Review. com I ordered 3 different whole beans.

The webshop worked fine and I found it easy to select the type of beans I wanted.

1x Single Origin: El Martillo, El Salvador - 1 x 250g / Beans

1x Single Origin: Finca El Limon, Nicaragua - 1 x 250g / Beans

1x Climpson Estate Espresso Blend - 1 x 250g / Beans

For the past week I have been using beans from Union which where roasted on 27th May, it was there dark roast, revelation blend. It ground easily and despite being 4 weeks old, still tasted good.

I started with the the Finca, Nicaragua bean first on the evening of 24th June ( bag date stamped roasted on 17th June) The light roast beans where difficult to grind compared to the 'revelation blend' on the same setting on my week old HG One.

When it came to brewing, the water ran through with very little resistance, 11 seconds for 18g of ground coffee. This happened twice. While there was no tiger-striping or crema I could taste a hint of pears which was nice. Not surprisingly though, coffee lacks any other flavours or body

Today I rang Climpson to give them some feedback, they listened and kindly offered to send me a replacement of the El Martillo and speak to the roaster about the fact that I was finding it challenging grinding the Finca . Once we have figured what happened during the roast and perhaps the growing conditions, that may explain why the ground coffee is not absorbing the hot water.

Have other forum members bought beans from Climpson and what are your thoughts on the water rushing through?


----------



## froggystyle

Came across this roaster the other day, i really hope its fake...

https://twitter.com/CockBallCoffee


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

froggystyle said:


> Came across this roaster the other day, i really hope its fake...
> 
> https://twitter.com/CockBallCoffee


Jesus lol, seems real but there's no website to go with it.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Re: Climpsons, are you sure it's not your grinder causing the problem? That grind looks pretty coarse for espresso.


----------



## froggystyle

smokeybarn said:


> Jesus lol, seems real but there's no website to go with it.


Funnily enough i asked them if they were for real, they replied f*ck yeah, then i asked what they roast on to which they replied cigarettes and alcohol.

Very strange.


----------



## Oaky

Hi smokeybarn

Thanks.

I will adjust the grinder and have another go this evening.


----------



## Neill

Oaky said:


> Hi smokeybarn
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I will adjust the grinder and have another go this evening.


How many kg of beans have u had through the hg one? Which burrs are in it. Mine still seems to be settling and I've over 4kg through.


----------



## Oaky

Hi Neill

Usefull to share notes on these grinders settling in period.

I have had my grinder a week now so less than 1kg through. I have the tin plated burrs.

Grinder does a great job with the smaller dark roast but struggles with the larger, light roast beans.


----------



## Neill

Oaky said:


> Hi Neill
> 
> Usefull to share notes on these grinders settling in period.
> 
> I have had my grinder a week now so less than 1kg through. I have the tin plated burrs.
> 
> Grinder does a great job with the smaller dark roast but struggles with the larger, light roast beans.


Yeah, light roast are much harder to grind. I was glad of 2kg of dark roast to run the burrs in a bit. Mine are the mazzer bb burrs so shouldn't need as much seasoning. The Tin coated ones need more. You're a won't have seasoned yet and that could explain your shots.


----------



## kiwilloyd

I maintain a list of coffee roasters in the UK and Ireland as well. Currently there are 228 roasters and a map as well. Hope you find it useful. http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk


----------



## sjenner

Oaky said:


> Hi Neill
> 
> Usefull to share notes on these grinders settling in period.
> 
> I have had my grinder a week now so less than 1kg through. I have the tin plated burrs.
> 
> Grinder does a great job with the smaller dark roast but struggles with the larger, light roast beans.


After 18 months with the 83mm HG One, I am still a happy bunny...

Mind you, having developed a liking for some of the rather dense Ethiopian coffees, my right shoulder is now a bit like Mr. BlackBlack the famous actor and Californian governor.


----------



## Neill

sjenner said:


> After 18 months with the 83mm HG One, I am still a happy bunny...
> 
> Mind you, having developed a liking for some of the rather dense Ethiopian coffees, my right shoulder is now a bit like Mr. BlackBlack the famous actor and Californian governor.


Yeah, I'm a fan of the lighter roasts. Bit worried I'm gonna end up with some unequal muscle mass!


----------



## Oaky

Hi All

Thanks for sharing on the different beans and feedback on HG one grinders.

I want to share the helpful response I got from Climpson&son on Fri last week.

Basically the Head Roaster said that the Le Finca beans are really best suited to be course ground for French press etc. So i asked them to update the info on their webshop to reflect that. They also kindly posted me a replacement fresh bag of El Martillo beans.

Pleased with the great customer service I received from these guys as they dealt with my issues promptly and courteously


----------



## Noodsy28

Bruce at http://www.silveroakcoffee.co.uk is a great roaster. He is so passionate and producing some great roasts. Please can he be added.

Regards.

Nicky


----------



## CliftonCoffeeRoasters

HI Glenn ,

Great name although I am a little biased .

Please can you add http://www.cliftoncoffee.co.uk - "Clifton Coffee Roasters" who are based in Bristol.

These guys were very welcoming and offer a training facility at their office.

Many thanks,

Glen


----------



## dogday38

How about the coffee officina in essex Glenn? http://thecoffeeofficina.com


----------



## James Perkins

Hello I've just joined this rather excellent forum and would like to add 'beanbrothers ltd' coffee roastiing company to your list of UK based roasters......its all about the beans baby.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks James - now added


----------



## Drewster

James Perkins said:


> Hello I've just joined this rather excellent forum and would like to add 'beanbrothers ltd' coffee roastiing company to your list of UK based roasters......its all about the beans baby.


Hello James :wave: Welcome to the forum

Why not introduce yourself over on the Introductions thread we always like to know a bit about new members.


----------



## Eyedee

I spotted Bean Brothers on a friends FB page and did wonder if they had been tried by any local members.

I am aware that this is run by two brothers James and Jeremy----Could you be THE James of this pairing and is this just a bit of blatant self promotion copping some free advertising.

Ian


----------



## Glenn

I'm happy for any UK Roaster to be added to the list and welcome roasters registering

Providing there is no other advertising that is not approved then the more the merrier









Advertising rates can be found *here*


----------



## Ben1

Hi, I've just noticed my local roaster is not on the list - Mancoco


----------



## colm1989

Just found out my local coffee shop stocks these, haven't spotted them on the list, hoping to pick some up this afternoon







http://www.volcanocoffeeworks.com/

http://www.volcanocoffeeworks.com/


----------



## El Cabron

IOW espresso.co.uk here on the isle of wight roast their own 'island roasted' coffee. It's alright but not a patch on climpsons baron or union revelation.


----------



## dogday38

coffee officina definitely worth a listing in my opinion. Based in essex.

http://thecoffeeofficina.com


----------



## Rapha

I have two roasters near me:-

Flaming Bean, based in Neston http://www.flamingbeancoffee.co.uk/ who are already on the list.

Adams & Russell, based in Birkenhead, https://www.adamsandrussell.co.uk/

I have not tried either of their beans yet, as my grinder is a Christams Present, but Adams & Rusell did a decent deal on the Iberital MC2.


----------



## Samwillson101

Anyone had any Footprint Coffee Beans?

http://www.footprintcoffee.co.uk

Expecting some in the post today just wondering if anyone had tried any beans from here yet?


----------



## Shot

Hi,

Stokes coffee is another that's not on the list. They have a cafe near me (Lincoln), which is quite nice. Although not as good as Imperial teas (which is already on the list)

http://stokes-coffee.co.uk/shop-home/


----------



## Glenn

Updated


----------



## atebillion

I've had a lot a dealings with beanmachines recently - never *bean* dissapointed.... bud dum!!

but honestly they are a very good!

http://www.beanmachines.co.uk


----------



## keithwjones

Brian Wogan, Bristol. http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/

Keith


----------



## Glenn

Both now added


----------



## paul whu

Also missing are Baytown and the next dsol Reads


----------



## Glenn

Baytown and Reads added


----------



## willmoore88

I use Pact Coffee and they have been very good so far. They source their beans directly and so have a limited supply sometimes. Any problems have been sorted out quickly too.


----------



## willbove

I have just started getting coffee from 92 degrees in Liverpool - a newly opened cafe & roastery - http://www.92degreescoffee.com/ - thought I'd put it up on here for anyone living in Liverpool. They seem to roast slightly darker than Pact Coffee who I used before, and found to roast pretty light.


----------



## Milanski

Little and Long from Bristol to replace Londinium who sadly no longer qualify as a UK roaster?


----------



## Glenn

Now updated with Londinium annotation about being in NZ and showing Little and Long


----------



## jlarkin

The Roast Den - http://www.roast-den.com/ - posted separately as well to mention you can choose bespoke blends and roasts as well as their own offerings...


----------



## Carol

Great list of Coffee rosters of UK. But there is one another coffee roasters you should definitely try: http://hormozi.co.uk/ best green, origin, blend coffee beans supplier of UK


----------



## inkydog

Carol said:


> Great list of Coffee rosters of UK. But there is one another coffee roasters you should definitely try: http://hormozi.co.uk/ best green, origin, blend coffee beans supplier of UK


Just looked at their website, shame they don't give any detailed description of the coffee they sell, other than the name and region.


----------



## hotmetal

First and only post, poor English, contains URL and unsubstantiated claim that they sell the best coffee ever. None are crimes in and of themselves but the 4 things in combination make me think of Monty Python and a well known brand of tinned luncheon meat.


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> First and only post, poor English, contains URL and unsubstantiated claim that they sell the best coffee ever. None are crimes in and of themselves but the 4 things in combination make me think of Monty Python and a well known brand of tinned luncheon meat.


And a misspelling of coffee was one of the things that caught my eye, forget which page that was on


----------



## aaronb

Carol said:


> Great list of Coffee rosters of UK. But there is one another coffee roasters you should definitely try: http://hormozi.co.uk/ best green, origin, blend coffee beans supplier of UK


Hi Carol,

Being the best coffee bean supplier in the UK, it must simply be an oversight that you have not included your registered business details and address, in accordance with UK law?

Id suggest you rectify this.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hello everyone, we are Bradford's 1st & only coffee roasters. We started roasting at the beginning of this year. We would love to be added to your list. If I'm allowed, here is our website http://www.casaespresso.co.uk

Thank you


----------



## Mrboots2u

Casa_Espresso said:


> Hello everyone, we are Bradford's 1st & only coffee roasters. We started roasting at the beginning of this year. We would love to be added to your list. If I'm allowed, here is our website www.casaespresso.co.uk
> 
> Thank you


Welcome

you are not Bradford's only roasters

http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hello, would be very happy to discuss in private


----------



## jeebsy

Do it here.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

jeebsy said:


> Do it here.


Hi how funny is that I was just admiring your custom Rancilio on twitter







It looks amazing, did you do it?


----------



## aaronb

What's to discuss?

Limini have been going for ages and have a good reputation.


----------



## garydyke1

Welcome. I am the forums only Brummy


----------



## froggystyle

I am the forums only brummy!


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Welcome. I am the forums only Brummy





froggystyle said:


> I am the forums only brummy!


Alright, alright, calm down, calm down - oh hang on is that Geordies?


----------



## froggystyle

Scouse?


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> Scouse?


Yup, sounds Liverpudlianesque not Scottish!


----------



## Casa_Espresso

aaronb said:


> What's to discuss?
> 
> Limini have been going for ages and have a good reputation.


I never doubted it. I know Youri and he is great at what he does


----------



## Casa_Espresso

froggystyle said:


> I am the forums only brummy!


Thank you


----------



## aaronb

Casa_Espresso said:


> I never doubted it. I know Youri and he is great at what he does


So you are disagreeing with your earlier claim and that made on your website, of you being Bradford's only Specialty Coffee Roaster?

I'm confused...?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

aaronb said:


> So you are disagreeing with your earlier claim and that made on your website, of you being Bradford's only Specialty Coffee Roaster?
> 
> I'm confused...?


We are obviously getting our wires crossed here. I would be very happy to discuss this in private. It's not my style to talk about other people's businesses. It wasn't my plan to upset anyone on here


----------



## Daren

I'm confused.

There is either only one roaster or not? What's to discuss?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Daren said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> There is either only one roaster or not? What's to discuss?


The other coffer companies in Bradford are only suppliers. We are also roasters. But happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## garydyke1

Casa_Espresso said:


> The other coffer companies in Bradford are only suppliers. We are also roasters. But happy to be proven wrong.


http://flock3.com/an-afternoon-with-limini/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597752441766019072


----------



## Casa_Espresso

garydyke1 said:


> http://flock3.com/an-afternoon-with-limini/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597752441766019072


I have just sent you a pm


----------



## Daren

Why the PMs?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Daren said:


> Why the PMs?


Because I think it's not fair & it's unprofessional of me to talk about another company. I can only talk about mine.


----------



## risky

Well you've made a statement saying that you are the only roaster and others are merely suppliers.

However Gary has posted evidence to the contrary, the first link actually being a first hand account of someone who visited Limini going and roasting some beans there.

I think it's fair to say that the evidence is against you just now, so unless you can provide evidence to the contrary, you cannot stand by your earlier claim?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

risky said:


> Well you've made a statement saying that you are the only roaster and others are merely suppliers.
> 
> However Gary has posted evidence to the contrary, the first link actually being a first hand account of someone who visited Limini going and roasting some beans there.
> 
> I think it's fair to say that the evidence is against you just now, so unless you can provide evidence to the contrary, you cannot stand by your earlier claim?


Hello the only thing I can say is anyone is welcome to come and visit us, and then visit the others.


----------



## Spazbarista

Is being, or not being, the only roaster in Bradford such a big deal, anyway?

Its hardly San Francisco.


----------



## Spazbarista

To be fair to Casa Espresso, my money would be on him/her being correct.

Not that I think it matters.


----------



## Daren

Casa_Espresso said:


> Because I think it's not fair & it's unprofessional of me to talk about another company. I can only talk about mine.


From the Limini website > "We love Limini Coffee's espresso blend, which is freshly roasted to order for us and sent out promptly (we often receive it the day after it is roasted)."

I don't think its unprofessional to state documented facts about other companies. They are very transparent saying they supply roasted, no need for PMs.

So - it looks like you may be the only roaster









What's your roasting style? Perhaps hooking up with the DSOL or LSOL organisers may be a good way for gain some exposure on the forum.


----------



## olifulham

Hi guys, Just to add to the list - Chairs & Coffee (http://www.chairsandcoffee.co.uk/) in Fulham Broadway roast, at the moment they have a delicious 50% brazilian, 30% columbian, 20% Ethiopian seasonal blend, and they are doing a new one soon.

I don't work there btw, just a resident







really nice guys


----------



## Pompeyexile

I don't see York Coffee Emporium http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/ on the list on page one of this thread and by the way, where can one view the updated list?


----------



## Gallant

Couldn't see Pilgrims Coffee from Lindisfarne on the list: http://www.pilgrimscoffee.com/

Bought a few different beans from them so far, the columbian la lupa may be my favourite bean I've ever had. As an espresso all I could taste was almond followed by a strange orange rind lingering, delivery was always prompt and well packaged.


----------



## Alex.Spamps

200 Degrees in Nottingham


----------



## Syenitic

Surprised Monmouth coffee are not present, long established I think, and despite the name very much London - http://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk. No web purchasing though you are encouraged to phone an order through. The website itself is pretty good. Locations in Borough/Covent Garden/Bermondsey - the latter being shoulder to shoulder with some other great craft food producers see http://spa-terminus.co.uk. I have not purchased beans from them but their drinks are great IMO.

Probably the first actual roaster I came face to face with, in Skipton - http://exchangecoffee.co.uk they're mainly a Lancashire company (Blackburn & Clitheroe). Strangely with green's priced the same as their roasted. (They might be a little behind the leading edge roasteries - judge for yourselves at the website).

Finally, NorthStar, claiming to be Leeds' first roastery. http://www.northstarroast.com. Not tried them yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Carol said:


> Great list of Coffee rosters of UK. But there is one another coffee roasters you should definitely try: http://hormozi.co.uk/ best green, origin, blend coffee beans supplier of UK


I second these being added to the list.

im enjoying their Ethiopian coffee beans right now and highly recommend them.

Cant say they are the best in the UK as that is a bit of a bold claim to make.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I second these being added to the list.
> 
> im enjoying their Ethiopian coffee beans right now and highly recommend them.
> 
> Cant say they are the best in the UK as that is a bit of a bold claim to make.


Bet carol works there tho


----------



## Fevmeister

north star roasters - leeds

please add


----------



## Alex.Spamps

200 Degrees (Nottingham)


----------



## bibberdy

I'd also like to mention Bean2Shot in Bruton. Really great bunch of guys and the quality of the product is really great


----------



## AL1968

I've been using 200 degrees in Nottingham, great tasting, freshly roasted beans, and free postage in the UK. Small but perfectly formed! http://200degs.com/online-coffee-order/


----------



## hubrad

Spazbarista said:


> Is being, or not being, the only roaster in Bradford such a big deal, anyway?
> 
> Its hardly San Francisco.


'Bradford is hardly San Francisco'.. THAT is why I love CF!


----------



## Caddy

Second for North Star in Leeds. Should improve even further now they have their swanky new Kickstarter funded roaster. Really nice chaps too.


----------



## batfink

Caddy said:


> Second for North Star in Leeds. Should improve even further now they have their swanky new Kickstarter funded roaster. Really nice chaps too.


Agreed. Their Dark Arches is currently my preferred tipple.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

Round Hill Roastery http://www.roundhillroastery.com


----------



## paul whu

I have just stumbled upon Crankhouse Coffee (via Twitter) based in Exeter. I will probably place my first order with them when I have got through my current beans as I am liking the look of them and the prices are very fair. Anyway, it's one for the list!


----------



## Sol1821

http://www.cliftoncoffee.co.uk

Based in Bristol. Had a drink made with beans they had roasted at the little man coffee shop in cardiff and it was very nice. They sell beans via their website although I've not ordered from them as yet so comment regarding that.


----------



## Asgross

Sol1821 said:


> http://www.cliftoncoffee.co.uk
> 
> Based in Bristol. Had a drink made with beans they had roasted at the little man coffee shop in cardiff and it was very nice. They sell beans via their website although I've not ordered from them as yet so comment regarding that.


Love their Santa Clara, Guat - one of my favourite as espresso to date

ordered the beans via web very helpful staff


----------



## kbrembo

Inverness Coffee Roasting


----------



## yardbent

kbrembo said:


> Inverness Coffee Roasting


http://invernesscoffeeroasting.co.uk/index.php/buy-coffee/


----------



## frederickaj

Nairobi Tea and Coffee Co . Please


----------



## zp16

Mr Eion in Edinburgh.

http://www.mreion.com/


----------



## Bandeira

I believe https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ roast their own...


----------



## Epic_Espresso

How about Limini Coffee? They offer a range of geographical beans, blends by taste and their own blend.


----------



## PPapa

Charlie Mills Coffee seems not to be mentioned on CFUK at all.

http://charliemillscoffee.com


----------



## hotmetal

PPapa said:


> Charlie Mills Coffee seems not to be mentioned on CFUK at all.


With the exception of your post yesterday, you're probably right. How are you getting on with it? The pics of the packaging you uploaded looked good.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> With the exception of your post yesterday, you're probably right. How are you getting on with it? The pics of the packaging you uploaded looked good.


I quite like it, though I have little experience with Rwandan beans (or in general!). I am more into naturals as well. Worked quite well in everything I tried in (Wave, Chemex and AeroPress). My bag didn't have a roasted on date, but I was assured that the beans were delivered yesterday and all other bags had the same date on (couple days post roast). Blooming confirmed the fresh roast and I emailed Charlie yesterday and got a reply same day - yup, seems like oversight.

I got them in organic food shop that serves coffee (Roots & Fruits) rather than a cafe - Siempre, Roast, Brewdog (and another cafe I can't remember now) had no beans for sale. Well, Siempre had only espresso blend from Dear Green.

Beans are reasonably priced as well, I got the 250g bag for £6.30. Usually it's around or over £7 a bag in where I live.

As you said as well, the packaging makes it stand out!

Edit: added the pictures:


----------



## Cofv

We're using Caravan based in London http://www.caravankingscross.co.uk small offering but great quality and really good ethos. They roast in the back of the cafe and are looking to open a dedicated training site at the end of this year.


----------



## glaut

The missing bean in Oxford - Open every Saturday from 10 - 2


----------



## jonbutler88

Jolly Bean Coffee Co (http://www.jollybrewcoffee.co.uk/) doesn't appear to have been mentioned yet. I haven't tried their offerings yet, but they've been giving out a number of free samples in the Deals section of this forum and they have been received very positively.


----------



## AndyMac13

MikeHag said:


> I'm not so sure. When I've looked at wholesale green bean prices they have been a fair bit higher than that.


Totally agree. Prices for good imported green are definitely higher, unless the importer is trying to shift old stock.


----------



## Currymonster

Heres my addition if its any help

http://www.godfreycwilliams.co.uk/tea-coffee


----------



## aaronb

Currymonster said:


> Heres my addition if its any help
> 
> http://www.godfreycwilliams.co.uk/tea-coffee


"As one of the only retail coffee roasters in the country"

uhh, what?

I'd strongly suggest you try some of the recommended roasters in the beans subforum.


----------



## Currymonster

Sorry just trying to help


----------



## aaronb

Currymonster said:


> Sorry just trying to help


No offence aimed at you at all mate, apologies if it sounded that way. That is just a very outlandish and incorrect claim on their part!

I do recommend you try some other specialty roasters as well to see what is out there, they look quite traditional in their roasting style and their offerings and storing the coffee in those containers for longer than 1 day after roasting isn't doing it any favours. If you dont like some of the more popular ones on here then fair enough, but variety is the spice of life and all that.


----------



## Currymonster

aaronb said:


> No offence aimed at you at all mate, apologies if it sounded that way. That is just a very outlandish and incorrect claim on their part!
> 
> I do recommend you try some other specialty roasters as well to see what is out there, they look quite traditional in their roasting style and their offerings and storing the coffee in those containers for longer than 1 day after roasting isn't doing it any favours. If you dont like some of the more popular ones on here then fair enough, but variety is the spice of life and all that.


No worries at all

Its quite strange as when I went in to buy my coffee he said they were the only retailer in the uk who roasted their own coffee, and I smirked at him as if to say... Yeah right because I had already seen plenty online, but because I am impatient I decided to go down the road to buy of them. To be honest since then I have seen dozens of recommended suppliers on here so will use next time

if this firm lie about things like this who knows what else they will lie about


----------



## Missy

I wonder if they were 25 years ago and just haven't caught up...

But a cheese-cake? Awesome


----------



## Currymonster

Missy said:


> I wonder if they were 25 years ago and just haven't caught up...
> 
> But a cheese-cake? Awesome


LOL yep I was thinking maybe he is in his own little bubble and doesnt realise people shop online

the shop is a real nice olde worlde shop that sells food like they used to years ago... Very downton abbey in style


----------



## Rolo

Crosby coffee?


----------



## Father_Java

Also worth a mention is Pure Roast Coffee - http://www.discountcoffee.ie/

I have tried their Temple Bar, Italian Passion and Sumatra and have very much enjoyed them all.

The down side is the shipping cost from N Ireland.


----------



## spongio

hi folks,

i'm from turkey and searching for uk based roasters ships worldwide. actually i subscribed squaremile coffee two weeks ago and first bag of coffee arrived yesterday. liked their roast profile. do you know better beans or cheaper beans at same quality? i use kalita wave and vario. every answer is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Jp19810

Hi @Glenn

Could you add Neighbourhood Coffee to the list. They are a roaster in Liverpool who earlier in the year started a webshop online and roast light to medium profile

www.Neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk

Really enjoying their coffee at the moment


----------



## titanium

Hi @Glenn,

Am I allowed to blow my own trumpet? I've started coffee roasting in small batches with my new 1Kg roaster! Web address is:

http://www.coffeemango.com

Will probably look into some advertising shortly. Any comments/input gratefully received.

Thanks,


----------



## Glenn

Absolutely @titanium - you're now on the list


----------



## AdamsandRussell

Hi @Glenn

We've been following the forum for a while but only registered recently. Really nice to see a forum with so much activity.

Any chance Adams + Russell Coffee Roasters could be added to the list please?

We are based in Birkenhead and sell online (https://www.adamsandrussell.co.uk/) as well as through our roastery/showroom. We also visit many of the food and drink shows during summer, such as Tatton Park Foodies Festival last weekend, and RHS Flower Show coming up.

So if anyone is around, come by for a chat and a coffee!









Thanks


----------



## spune

Jp19810 said:


> www.Neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk
> 
> Really enjoying their coffee at the moment


I just ordered following your post, thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Phil104

I don't know if Round Hill (Bath) have popped up on this thread. The last two bags of coffee that I have bought have come from them and both have been thoroughly enjoyable (which is why I bought another one - the Colombian Veracruz).

http://www.roundhillroastery.com/


----------



## JacobJames93

Leeds based roasters https://www.northstarroast.com/


----------



## hilltopbrews

Surrey based roaster: http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hi Glenn any chance of being added to the famous list ?

Thanks


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Hi @Glenn

Could you add http://www.williamsandjohnson.com/ to the list please?

Cheers


----------



## Glenn

All new roasters added


----------



## TheCoffeeMan

You should include ancoats coffee. They're based in manchester and have been featured in some magazines. They did a finca el bosque coffee which was probably the best coffee I've had.


----------



## Prunez

Hi, sorry if this is in the 30 pages somewhere. Is there a map so I can see them nearest place to me? From knowledge it's probably Porlock. Would it be useful to create one if not?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Stumbled upon COFFEELINK today while in Ipswich town center.

they roast their own beans in Ipswich but as I have 1.5kg of beans in the cupboard couldnt make a purchase.

They seemed happy to chat and invited me along to their roastery







only a 20 minute walk from me.

http://www.thecoffeelink.co.uk/shop/single-origin-beans


----------



## Mrb2020

@jumboratty Shame the baristas in Coffeelink Ipswich don't really know what they are doing...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrb2020 said:


> @jumboratty Shame the baristas in Coffeelink Ipswich don't really know what they are doing...


Do you care to expand on that ?

The 2 men who were running the coffee stall \ hut thing I got talking too were the ones who owned the business and seemed to know what they are talking about, one of them was the roaster. When I got home I had a good look at their website and recognised them both as the men I had seen earlier in the day.

I didnt have a coffee there as I has brushed my teeth just prior to going into town and had tooth paste mouth.


----------



## 9719

Have had a happy experience with these guys:-

https://www.stewartscoffees.co.uk/

noticed there not on the list


----------



## smcgregor

Hi Glenn

I use mugscoffee.co.uk, a small scale roaster that historically provided independent cafes with beans (serve my local café in Cobham - A nice little single origin from Colombia, La Sofia Supremo). As they offload anything not sold online to their wholesale business, it's reliably fresh and always within 4 days of roasting. Can't fault them for the 3 deliveries I've had so far and a lovely cup

It's a friends business,


----------



## djpf197

www.soroastcoffee.co.uk

Southampton based micro-roastery offering subscriptions online - a great house blend and rotating single origins. worth a look!


----------



## Froggsy

I can recommend beanshot.co.uk based in Bruton, Somerset. Their training is also excellent as I decided to do a course as an enthusiastic amateur.

Best

Richard


----------



## rn-hilton

djpf197 said:


> www.soroastcoffee.co.uk
> 
> Southampton based micro-roastery offering subscriptions online - a great house blend and rotating single origins. worth a look!


This is amazing! I live in Southampton and have never heard about this bit just stumbled across this thread. Definitely going to check them out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## thesmileyone

Any recommended roasters that will sell on premises in the NW? Ideally near Chester or North Wales.

Sick of paying a lot for postage from hasbean especially as if I order on thursday and pay first class, they SAY they have shipped it on Thursday afternoon or Friday but it doesn't arrive 'till next Tuesday.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

not recommending them, but http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk/


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> not recommending them, but http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk/


Tempted to give em a go . Cheers


----------



## mastafun

I've not seen http://www.beanshot.co.uk/ on the list. They were really nice when I visited them on holiday

I'm a longtime customer/ fan of Rave coffee but fancy something different. I've settled on either North Star or Hill Top brews. Anyone got any recommendations for pourover or aeropress from either of these two? Much appreciated

Recently joining this forum has made me want to fire up the old Gaggia Classic...... but not yet.


----------



## BBCoCo

Morning everyone,

May we be added to the of UK Roasters list too?

http://www.bounbeans.com - family run business who love roasting, fine single origins, free first class delivery


----------



## DavecUK

BBCoCo said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> May we be added to the of UK Roasters list too?
> 
> www.bounbeans.com - family run business who love roasting, fine single origins, free first class delivery





> We pride ourselves on being the worlds first and only authentic coffee roasting company using traditional methods.
> 
> Our method permits us a hands on and personal approach to the way the beans are roasted.
> 
> Although time consuming, it allows us to delicately roast to perfection, so we can give our customers the dedication to their beans that is warranted.
> 
> We enjoy this process and nothing beats the satisfaction of loading green beans into a metal pan, holding them over a heat and watching the process directly as they turn from green to tan, and from tan to brown.
> 
> *It's beautiful.*
> 
> The beans are shuffled and swirled around the pan throughout the roasting process.
> 
> At medium roast, having reached first crack, and pre-second crack, the beans begin to glisten and we see the natural shine which is a glorious sight. Not to mention the heavenly aroma that permeates the air stemming from the beans.


Just pulled this from your website...I must admit to being surprised and I do believe as you say, you must be the "first and only" doing this.

We screen the beans individually, and remove any chaff leaving the batch pure and caramelised.


----------



## Macca

mastafun said:


> Recently joining this forum has made me want to fire up the old Gaggia Classic...... but not yet.


do it, do it, do it...

(Peer pressure, for the win!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> Just pulled this from your website...I must admit to being surprised and I do believe as you say, you must be the "first and only" doing this.
> 
> We screen the beans individually, and remove any chaff leaving the batch pure and caramelised.


That's some marketing bull pop you quoted there . Nothing beats not spending money on a roaster etc etc .

If I wanted pan roasted Beans I'd go be a cowboy ....









Wonders will never cease


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> That's some marketing bull pop you quoted there . Nothing beats not spending money on a roaster etc etc .
> 
> If I wanted pan roasted Beans I'd go be a cowboy ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonders will never cease


now come on Bootsie...be fair, who needs a roaster...why on earth invest 1000s or even 10s of 1000s in your business on a roaster, when you can pan roast and hand sort. just added value all the way through.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> If I wanted pan roasted Beans I'd go be a cowboy ....


Nah - too much flatulence


----------



## DavecUK

Loads of Trumps....so funny...


----------



## hotmetal

With all those trumps it's no wonder Donald doesn't know where his 'troosas' are. Gone with the wind.


----------



## BBCoCo

The 'first and only' bit was referring to using the traditional Eritrean roasting method for home delivery coffee beans. It's not about being anti-roasting machine orientated but more about a 'mum's recipe' approach. Happy to amend bits of the site if it comes across as offensive, it certainly was not meant to be. Believe it or not, loads of Eritrean / Ethiopian households hand roast coffee on a daily basis - all we've done is try to turn it into full-time work.


----------



## JimmyG

Hi,

Does anybody know if any of the above roasters are in the Manchester (or surrounding) Area?

I don't mind mail order but always nice to go old school and go to a shop

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

JimmyG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if any of the above roasters are in the Manchester (or surrounding) Area?
> 
> I don't mind mail order but always nice to go old school and go to a shop
> 
> Thanks


Mancoco ?

Or google Manchester coffee roasters


----------



## aaronb

JimmyG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if any of the above roasters are in the Manchester (or surrounding) Area?
> 
> I don't mind mail order but always nice to go old school and go to a shop
> 
> Thanks


Passion Fruit are based in Manchester.

Or go to NTP or Takk who sell beans? Also Idle Hands reopening soon.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

JimmyG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if any of the above roasters are in the Manchester (or surrounding) Area?
> 
> I don't mind mail order but always nice to go old school and go to a shop
> 
> Thanks


Id be interested in Ancoats who only source, roast and supply the finest, speciality grade Arabica coffees. All their coffee is sourced ethically, sustainably and in season in accordance with the Speciality Coffee Association of America and Speciality Coffee Association of Europe.

Id also be intersted in .ManCoCo who specialise in hand roasting traceable and ethically sourced green coffee from around the world, they dont roast to order, but roast once or twice a week

I think ManCoCos site looks a bit crappy though


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Don't let ManCoCo's website put you off - they're well worth a visit if you're looking to pick up some beans.


----------



## JimmyG

I didn't realise there where so many litrally on my door step!

Thanks guys I'll definitely be paying them a visit


----------



## dougy1968

As a newbie, who do people recommend, I'm currently using Classic Italian roast from Happy Donkey (great service) just keen to broaden my tastebuds.

Mainly drink Lattes as I find my expresso too bitter due to my rubbish skill levels :-(


----------



## DavecUK

dougy1968 said:


> As a newbie, who do people recommend, I'm currently using Classic Italian roast from Happy Donkey (great service) just keen to broaden my tastebuds.
> 
> Mainly drink Lattes as I find my expresso too bitter due to my rubbish skill levels :-(


I don't think it's down to your rubbish skill levels, I think looking around at some of the recommended online roasters and trying their coffee should solve your problem. Buying from a retailer means they take profit, because they buy from a roaster....so what you pay for the beans, does not reflect the price/quality you would get if you bought direct from the roaster. In addition they are likely to be a lot fresher, with a roasted on date. If the coffee has no roasted on date, simply keep looking for a roaster that puts it on the pack..


----------



## Mrboots2u

dougy1968 said:


> As a newbie, who do people recommend, I'm currently using Classic Italian roast from Happy Donkey (great service) just keen to broaden my tastebuds.
> 
> Mainly drink Lattes as I find my expresso too bitter due to my rubbish skill levels :-(


If you wanna drink an espresso that's sweet ( without adding a limp of sugar ) then change roasters and coffee . Italian dark roast = dark , robusta , bitter and more than likely past it sell by date .


----------



## dougy1968

Thanks for the advice guys, will look around and try a few out !


----------



## Grimley

Another one to add to the list Glenn

http://www.firestationcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Django Taylor

Hi Guys,

Could we please be added to the list? We are based in Southport and have been up and running now for a year, so still fairly new. Here is our website: http://www.djangocoffeeco.com

Thanks


----------



## ellisp999

please add Coops Roast they have great coffee.

https://coopsroast.com/


----------



## aaronb

ellisp999 said:


> please add Coops Roast they have great coffee.
> 
> https://coopsroast.com/


Just an FYI but I almost discounted you as a low quality commodity coffee merchant based on your website. It was only when I actually clicked Ethiopia it became clear that you had more info on this lot than just 'Ethiopia'.

Also you are required by UK law to provide a geographical address and contact details, and your registered business address which you have failed to do:

http://www.seqlegal.com/blog/selling-online-and-law-part-4

The 'about us' link at the bottom of your website redirects to a blank page. The facebook and twitter icons are both broken.

I'm a bit surprised you claim you couldn't find any other subscription services too, the market is flooded with micro roasters and subscription services at the moment.


----------



## ellisp999

aaronb said:


> Just an FYI but I almost discounted you as a low quality commodity coffee merchant based on your website. It was only when I actually clicked Ethiopia it became clear that you had more info on this lot than just 'Ethiopia'.
> 
> Also you are required by UK law to provide a geographical address and contact details, and your registered business address which you have failed to do:
> 
> http://www.seqlegal.com/blog/selling-online-and-law-part-4
> 
> The 'about us' link at the bottom of your website redirects to a blank page. The facebook and twitter icons are both broken.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised you claim you couldn't find any other subscription services too, the market is flooded with micro roasters and subscription services at the moment.


 Thanks for your feedback - our website is very new so its not 100% finished. We are based in Lincoln UK.


----------



## iGenie

This list is very hand for a new starter, gives me a few places to buy from







Thanks


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

This is a really valuable list!


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

Some more roasters not currently on the list are:

Heart & Graft Roasters

Passionfruit Coffee Roasters

Jolly Bean Roastery


----------



## bluebeardmcf

I may not thank you if you buy up all my favourite beans, but here goes: http://capitalroasters.co.uk/


----------



## jthepilot

Any Cambridge located roasters ? Or in the Essex area ?


----------



## mdizzle1

Can you add Redber to you list please, they are a Guildford based roastery

http://Www.redber.co.uk


----------



## Hibbsy

jthepilot said:


> Any Cambridge located roasters ? Or in the Essex area ?


There is hot numbers coffee in Cambridge. Not tried them yet... but have heard some good things about them.

Update : Tried the BRAZIL - PANTANO as a filter coffee while in millworks Cambridge. Was very nice way of ending an enjoyable meal, nice flavours in the cup and complements the chocolate brownie brilliantly.

Recommend trying both hot numbers and Millworks if you get the chance.


----------



## Chipstix

Roasted in West Sussex. Industrial is excellent...

https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk

Tom runs it and he's a top bloke!


----------



## adz313

Scandinavian Coffee Pod don't seem to be on this list as yet.

https://thescandinaviancoffeepod.com/collections

Currently guinea-pigging their decaf but roasted for filter, which is tasty (getting hazelnut and dried fruit mainly, although I suspect my technique isn't great and my palate isn't much better).


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com

Hi Glen,

There's also

Mission Coffee Works - http://www.missioncoffeeworks.com/

Django Coffee Co - https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/

Craft House Coffee - https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/

80 Stone Coffee Roasters - http://www.80stonecoffeeroasters.co.uk/

Also whilst we're not Roasters, we do connect Coffee Lovers Directly to Coffee Roasters through our platform where you can buy direct from the Roasters - http://lovecoffeebeans.com/


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com

Chipstix said:


> Roasted in West Sussex. Industrial is excellent...
> 
> https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk
> 
> Tom runs it and he's a top bloke!


Yeah I've chatted to Tom a couple of time, he has a store on our platform - great guy and knows his stuff.


----------



## ed_g

Dark Woods is definitely worth a try. I had their 'Common Grounds' which is left in Woodford Reserve barrels, tasted of bourbon with a distinct vanilla flavour. Loved it.


----------



## grindandbrew

Thanks for the list - very useful - I couldn't see PACT on there though.


----------



## DaveMak

the 2nd to last one on the list "your grind", i assume has left the business as there site directs you to PACT


----------



## Jack-Jones

I've Noticed, despite being discussed several times in this thread, there is no link in the list to Manchester roasters ManCoCo . A really friendly business, where you can drink coffee in nice surroundings and watch the coffee being roasted at the same time (on a roasting day). Stuart's usually on hand to offer good advice about their range of coffee's and the rest of the staff certainly know their game too!


----------



## Glenn

Roasters added - thanks all for the suggestions


----------



## Jugglestruck

Coffee magic are not trading any more...


----------



## bluebeardmcf

I'll repeat, unless for some reason it's out of line?

I may not thank you if you buy up all my favourite beans, but here goes: http://capitalroasters.co.uk/. This is a small business in West Wales. Their beans are freshly imported and superbly roasted, and they are friendly and knowledgeable very helpful people. Machine servicing also carried out.


----------



## Glenn

List updated - thank you for the edits


----------



## Hibbsy

Few more, ovenbird coffee roasters based in Scotland, Solent Coffee Roasters in Hampshire and sidewalk coffee co based in Cambridgeshire.

https://www.ovenbird.co.uk

https://www.solentcoffeeroasters.coffee

https://www.sidewalkcoffee.co.uk


----------



## MildredM

I came across a local roasters recently. I can't see it in the list on the first page (but sorry if it has been mentioned before)

Just waiting for my first batch.

http://www.hopeandglorycoffee.co.uk/


----------



## JSJ

How about Weanie Beans? https://www.weaniebeans.com/pages/about-us - ran a stall at my local farmers market for years and now have a little place NW of London. Excellent beans!


----------



## nicko9598

Great list of coffee roasters. Who'd have thought there'd be so many!

Anyway, here's another one for your list: Pebble and Pine Coffee based in Leeds https://pebbleandpine.co.uk.


----------



## Beeroclock

can't see this on the list

http://www.beanshot.co.uk

great beans - if a tad pricey!


----------



## PeterinWales

I like Two Day Coffee Roasters in Bristol

https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/

I sometimes visit their shop, but they also post beans to me in Wales for a flat £ 1.50. Always freshly roasted and good quality


----------



## spune

Glenn said:


> List updated - thank you for the edits


Is there map based list, Glenn?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Please add Fortitude Coffee Roasters, Edinburgh

https://www.fortitudecoffeeroasters.com/


----------



## MildredM

Just come across these, never heard of them before.

http://www.rivercitycoffee.net/shop/


----------



## rainierbookcases

How about Ol Factory based in Cornwall, great coffee and people

https://www.olfactorycoffee.co.uk


----------



## jlarkin

rainierbookcases said:


> How about Ol Factory based in Cornwall, great coffee and people
> 
> https://www.olfactorycoffee.co.uk


Also an amazing name, never heard of them - thanks for sharing


----------



## Coffeesnob59

I think that Alfie Coffee Roasters are worth a mention http://www.alfiecoffee.co.uk. I have tried all their coffees and like them all.

Regards

Mike...


----------



## longhardgrind

rainierbookcases said:


> How about Ol Factory based in Cornwall, great coffee and people
> 
> https://www.olfactorycoffee.co.uk


I always try to remember to pick up some of their beans when I go down to that end of the county; it never fails to please.


----------



## Beankind

Hi could you add Beankind. Moray Coast Coffee Roasters.

http://www.beankindcoffee.co.uk


----------



## theonlytexaspete

I went to UE Coffee's cafe last week in Witney. Very nice coffee!


----------



## MildredM

theonlytexaspete said:


> I went to UE Coffee's cafe last week in Witney. Very nice coffee!


Just noticed their sister company are 'Jeeves & Jericho', we've had some lovely tea from them in the past.


----------



## theonlytexaspete

My Wife had their tea when we went it, Was very well presented and was very much liked! would consider buying some of their teas!

A


----------



## chrisje69

I have been using North Star for the past year, their Dark Arches blend is delicious!


----------



## IggyK

http://notes-uk.co.uk/

https://www.taylor-st.com/

https://colonnacoffee.com/

My three this list could potential get quite big me thinks.


----------



## Rhys

The Orkney Roastery

"The Orkney Roastery is launching a fresh new coffee brand, Aria, in their new coffee roastery in OrkneyWe're busy roasting delicious blends on our roaster, Mystaria. Web site on its way"

Had a chat with Euan the other day, and he sounds very passionate with what he's doing. They've only been on the go since march this year, so it's pretty much a new venture for them but he has experience from working with other roasters IIRC.


----------



## Mickyj

Quarter Horse on Bristol Road, Birmingham. Very friendly guys and good coffee.


----------



## Ivanox

Please add 'Long and Short Coffee Roastery'









https://longandshort.london/


----------



## Beanedict

H all, you would not believe how useful this thread is to me !







thanks all


----------



## donblacc

I don't see a mention for Outpost Coffee Roasters - a roastery based in Nottingham. I recently placed an order with them,and gotta say their seasonal blend makes a good cup!


----------



## Onescoop

Another vote for Notes on this list. Their espresso is consistently great (not really had their others), and I found their subscription customer service really good while I had it.


----------



## SteveR

Preseli Coffee, Pembrokeshire.

http://www.preselicoffee.com/


----------



## joey24dirt

I use these guys all the time...

http://www.theteessidecoffeeco.com/


----------



## Chromedome

Has anybody used https://blackcirclecoffee.com before?

They are local to me but as a noob I have no idea


----------



## johnealey

@Chromedome

In Staffordshire you have HasBean (advertiser / supporter of this site click on a link at top or bottom of pages) on your doorstep that may provide a wider range and possibly better value for Single Origins than that listed above (250g bags for HasBean Vs 227g for Blackcircle)

Read the tasting notes and find something you like the sound of bearing in mind how you plan to prepare it i.e. French press / Espresso / Filter etc and if you have a grinder then order fresh beans in preference to pre ground.

Hope of help and not wishing to bash your supplier query just pointing you in the direction of one you may find more choice on









John


----------



## Chromedome

johnealey said:


> @Chromedome
> 
> In Staffordshire you have HasBean (advertiser / supporter of this site click on a link at top or bottom of pages) on your doorstep that may provide a wider range and possibly better value for Single Origins than that listed above (250g bags for HasBean Vs 227g for Blackcircle)
> 
> Read the tasting notes and find something you like the sound of bearing in mind how you plan to prepare it i.e. French press / Espresso / Filter etc and if you have a grinder then order fresh beans in preference to pre ground.
> 
> Hope of help and not wishing to bash your supplier query just pointing you in the direction of one you may find more choice on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hi John,

I have used Steve @ Hasbean before,sooo much choice (tbh i havent got a clue about all the different beans yet).

I saw the other place just doing a local search for roasters and they popped up.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## raul_sbd

Hey everyone,

Could anyone recommend a coffee roaster on South Manchester (Sale, Altrincham) that area where i could pop up and buy fresh roasted beans?

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

raul_sbd said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Could anyone recommend a coffee roaster on South Manchester (Sale, Altrincham) that area where i could pop up and buy fresh roasted beans?
> 
> Many thanks


Two brothers cafe in Altrincham sell Atkinsons of Lancaster beans and brew them too.

Recently opened, saw them trained in Lancaster and visited Altrincham where they were making tasty drinks.

Passion fruit roasters used to be around there and did the market at Altrincham, nor sure if they still so.


----------



## Ivanox

We sell fresh to order beans at 'Long and Short Roastery'. Link below









https://longandshort.london/


----------



## Ivanox

Please add 'Long and Short Coffee'


----------



## rodderix

Traders Coffee based in Surbiton now roast their own beans. http://www.coffeebay.co.uk/


----------



## icom102

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

@Glenn any chance of adding to the list:

Fortitude Coffee Roasters, Edinburgh https://www.fortitudecoffeeroasters.com/

Unorthodox Roasters, Kinross https://www.unorthodoxroasters.co.uk/

Machina, Edinburgh https://machina-coffee.co.uk/

The Steamie, Glasgow https://thesteamie.co.uk/


----------



## Glenn

Added @Gerrard Burrard


----------



## the_partisan

Has anyone tried Obadiah Collective? A new roaster based in Edinburgh.


----------



## drsaad

Glad to see Smokey Barn on the roaster list, but Strangers coffee beans are equally (if not better, in my opinion) superlative! Quite a few good options in Norwich (Little red and Kofra spring to mind).


----------



## gmytis

any good roasters in cumbria?

recomendations please


----------



## Dumnorix

Beanshot in Bruton, Somerset.


----------



## Rhys

gmytis said:


> any good roasters in cumbria?
> 
> recomendations please


Carvetii


----------



## jonnycooper29

Just got my first delivery of Pact beans, first thoughts are pretty good, but I don't have much to compare them too! Anyone have any thoughts on pact?


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee

Hi glenn but I see you dont have mr beans coffee uk based in Suffolk, could you possibly add us?

Thank you


----------



## orge

Couple of sheffield options I've used recently:

Forge Roasters

https://forgecoffeeroasters.co.uk

Foundry Roasters

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## sandyjmacdonald

I'm a big fan of Artisan Roast and if you're ever in Edinburgh then their cafes are superb.


----------



## keithwjones

I am using Coffeecare South West in Wedmore, Somerset.

https://www.facebook.com/CoffeecareSouthWest/

They sell Segafredo coffee

Keith


----------



## Dieter

Been told by connoisseur that Strangers Coffee Roastery - 10 Dove Street, Norwich, Norfolk, NR2 1DE > https://www.strangerscoffee.com


----------



## keithwjones

Wogan Coffee website is now:

https://wogancoffee.com/


----------



## andyt2

Have been using Golden Crema beans from Coffee-Direct online. Does anyone know if these are UK roasted? Or are 'better' UK roasted subscriptions available?


----------



## MildredM

andyt2 said:


> Have been using Golden Crema beans from Coffee-Direct online. Does anyone know if these are UK roasted? Or are 'better' UK roasted subscriptions available?


There are many, many better roasters doing subscriptions, yes! Keep reading round the forum for what people are drinking, where they are getting their beans. Click on the advertisers top and bottom of forum pages. Dog & Hat, for one, are popular.


----------



## MildredM

andyt2 said:


> Have been using Golden Crema beans from Coffee-Direct online. Does anyone know if these are UK roasted? Or are 'better' UK roasted subscriptions available?


I certainly wouldn't like to see this toaster added to the excellent forum list. A postcode that serves a multitude of PO Box numbers isn't my idea of a transparent, helpful roaster.


----------



## Jony

Yep could even be a sly plug, I could be wrong!


----------



## andyt2

?? No plug.. simply looking for better quality/fresher with the convenience of a subscription. And I prefer to spend my money in the UK if possible. As per my original questions..


----------



## Jony

Well plenty of coffee mentions in the stickies. Far far to many Crankhouse is good, along with Foundry.


----------



## Maximus

Ooh, I'm off to Porlock on holiday on Friday. I'll try to call in.


----------



## hasyldz

I strongly believe Caravan coffee roasters & Dark Arts should both be on the list, both are roasterys i work with at my cafe and both do an exceptional job.


----------



## hitmananders

donblacc said:


> I don't see a mention for Outpost Coffee Roasters - a roastery based in Nottingham. I recently placed an order with them,and gotta say their seasonal blend makes a good cup!


I second Outpost, beautiful coffee. I have a soft spot for then as they are who introduced me to fruitier tasting coffees.


----------



## CallyCoffee

I've bought from these guys before from local shops here in Perthshire. They also do online sales too through:

Glen Lyon Roasters https://www.glenlyoncoffee.co.uk


----------



## marc1882

Strangers Coffee from my hometown in Norwich have a great online shop


----------



## genecaffe

Any links to good green bean sellers that ship to Europe?


----------



## SpringDrip

Recommendations for west country bases roasters?


----------



## Crippy

West country:

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/

https://www.olfactorycoffee.co.uk/

https://yallahcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## RobW

My local roastery in Oxford has just updated their website to sell online: https://www.themissingbean.co.uk


----------



## katelyncommon

Common Coffee is new to the game!


----------



## MildredM

katelyncommon said:


> Common Coffee is new to the game!


Tell us more about yourself and company


----------



## willvo84

https://quarterhorsecoffee.com - best beans I've been able to find locally.


----------



## marpl0

https://vagabondcoffeeroasters.com/collections/frontpage really enjoying their beans!


----------



## Jony

marpl0 said:


> https://vagabondcoffeeroasters.com/collections/frontpage really enjoying their beans!


One post and a Link cool, you been laying dormant few a few months.


----------



## Shaf

Hi could I make a suggestion. Is it possible to put where they are located.

Thanks


----------



## grumpyjag

https://papercupcoffee.co.uk/ and https://www.roaringstagcoffee.com/ are pretty good. Roaring Stag also do green beans you can roast (badly) yourself.


----------



## Power Freak

3 Roasters I like are missing from the list:

Assembly - London

https://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk

Colonna - Bristol

https://colonnacoffee.com/collections/beans

Dark Arts - London

https://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/

(No affiliations to any of them but have good cups/beans from them at least once and in colonnas case: regularly)


----------



## Nic55

Here's a concise summary of some of the most popular, and widely used: https://www.bestcoffee.guide/roasteries


----------



## wings_n_dat

noice will use this


----------



## Agentb

Please add Mac and Me Roasting based in Writtle Essex. http://macandmeroasting.co.uk/


----------



## Geezercdg

Does there exist a Geographical list anywhere?


----------



## Iris

Bailies roasters Belfast


----------



## Pollage

Not a roaster specifically, but oneclickcoffee.com runs a subscription box that curates coffee from the UK (and also Europe) so you get the chance to discover lots of different varieties.

I've deffo had good experience with Volcano Coffee Roastery if you could add that to your list? Great team and quick delivery


----------



## adywells

Foundry Coffee - http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com based in Sheffield - Really good!!


----------



## Jason1wood

@Kris81

Have a good look through here.

Some great roasters offering great beans


----------



## JCuniowski

https://www.theroastingshed.com based in Hackney Wick just inside crate brewery. Nicely priced and good beans!


----------



## Stevebee

Can Kaffee Culture be added to the list, http://Www.kaffeeculture.co.uk

Based in Hanwell, West London. See us at Barnes Farmers Market on Saturdays and Stroud Green Market on Sundays to see our selection. @mathof we also keep a colour meter (Tonino) record of all our roasts which we give to customers that choose different than medium, plus any that ask for it.


----------



## jh297

thats really close to me @Stevebee. Ill deffo have to check you out.


----------



## Stevebee

@jh297 Just mention you're from the forum and you'll get a £1 off a bag plus you can give me some help on the other side of the gazebo  - it does get busy at times!


----------



## hotmetal

Stevebee said:


> @jh297 Just mention you're from the forum and you'll get a £1 off a bag plus you can give me some help on the other side of the gazebo  - it does get busy at times!


I'm also not far from Hanwell a lot of the time. Will have to swing by some time. Do you have a cafe or is it literally just a roastery? In other words, do I need to wait until I've run out of coffee? I looked at your website but came away with the impression you're more of a mail order roaster, and there is no mention of Hanwell anywhere, not even a business address, just your weekend market pop-ups (and even they need googling). You might need to look at that.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stevebee

hotmetal said:


> I'm also not far from Hanwell a lot of the time. Will have to swing by some time. Do you have a cafe or is it literally just a roastery? In other words, do I need to wait until I've run out of coffee? I looked at your website but came away with the impression you're more of a mail order roaster, and there is no mention of Hanwell anywhere, not even a business address, just your weekend market pop-ups (and even they need googling). You might need to look at that.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


We have sold online for the last 2 years - no bricks and mortar presence at the moment.

The two Farmers Markets we do, we both sell beans and hot coffee using Vesuvius paired with E10 and L1 paired with a Royal. Will look at the link to the markets - thanks for the heads up


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like some nice kit!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## BobbyBarista

Hi, new to the forum, has dark woods been mentioned, based in West Yorks?


----------



## James!

Hi

https://thecoffeeofficina.com/ (Essex)


----------



## James!

http://primo-coffee.co.uk (Colchester)


----------



## gr4z

Two Chimps (Oakham, Rutland)

https://twochimpscoffee.com/


----------



## Garzie

here is another - currently using their "Columbian supremo " tried quite a few of the others - but keep coming back to this one.

Coffee Merchants UK

Unit 1, 18B

Bennett's field Trading Estate

Wincanton

United Kingdom

BA9 9DT

*Phone:*0196331137

*Fax:*0196331137

*Email:*[email protected]

*Email (orders):*[email protected]

Tax number 98 08436 86

https://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk


----------



## Bullit

Anyone tried https://lostbarncoffee.co.uk/ based in Cheshire SY14 7JE


----------



## marpl0

Jony said:


> One post and a Link cool, you been laying dormant few a few months.


Just seen this - I thought I'd recommend them as I used to live across the street from their roastery, but didn't know it's a problem for a new joiner?


----------



## Beanedict

I'd like to give a shout to Salford Roasters (https://www.salfordroasters.co.uk/buy-coffee/), a local micro-roaster near me, Salford, Manchester. They roast slightly on a darker side with more "traditional notes" of nut and chocolate so to speak, but/and I like it







I've tried their Nicaragua, El Salvador, Costa Rica and Mexico Decaf, all consistently nice, evenly roasted with rich taste and aroma. I am not on commission







although I like the guy. I like many roasters already mentioned here, it's just this one is not on the list yet.


----------



## naio

I've been using Thomsons Coffee roasters for a while without any issues


----------



## samjg60

Hot Numbers in Cambridge are pretty good.

https://hotnumbersretail.co.uk/


----------



## Komatoes

I was searching for roasters in Devon, so others may find this useful?

*Beans In Devon*

https://www.voyagercoffee.co.uk Buckfastleigh

https://execoffeeroasters.co.uk Exeter

https://www.littlestonecoffee.co.uk Exeter

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk Exeter

https://www.creditoncoffee.co.uk Crediton

https://roastworks.co.uk Willand

https://devoncoffeecompany.com Plymouth


----------



## baristapprentice

There's H. Gunton in Colchester, Essex - https://www.guntons.co.uk - but, like others on the forum, I didn't find their beans to be the freshest when I last bought from there.


----------



## jwboxall

North Star roasters are my local, highly recommended!


----------



## catpuccino

Anyone used javabean in Norfolk before?

https://javabean.co.uk

Came across them by chance, might put an order in just to support roasters from my home town.


----------



## Beanedict

Your Grind from the list is redirecting to Pact Coffee.


----------



## ashcroc

Beanedict said:


> Your Grind from the list is redirecting to Pact Coffee.


 @Glenn


----------



## garethuk

Hi All,

I can't see Monmouth Coffee on this list...

https://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## MildredM

Done a quick trawl through.

These links are either businesses not trading or lead to suspicious sites and may as well be removed:

Angeluccio

Drury

Ferrari

Fazenda uk (leads to foreign site)

Flaming bean

Coleman

Ismail coffee (leads to foreign site)

Little and long

The Scandinavian coffee pod

Superfine coffees

The links to these are incorrect, they are still trading:

All press

Union

Pollards

W Martyn

Edit to add:

Missing - Foundry coffee roasters, Sheffield


----------



## Power Freak

MildredM said:


> Done a quick trawl through.
> 
> These links are either businesses not trading or lead to suspicious sites and may as well be removed:
> 
> Angeluccio
> 
> All press
> 
> Drury
> 
> Ferrari
> 
> Fazenda uk (leads to foreign site)
> 
> Flaming bean
> 
> Coleman
> 
> Ismail coffee (leads to foreign site)
> 
> Little and long
> 
> The Scandinavian coffee pod
> 
> Superfine coffees
> 
> The links to these are incorrect, they are still trading:
> 
> Union
> 
> Pollards
> 
> W Martyn
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Missing - Foundry coffee roasters, Sheffield


Allpress are still alive and kicking:

https://uk.allpressespresso.com/


----------



## MildredM

Power Freak said:


> Allpress are still alive and kicking:
> 
> https://uk.allpressespresso.com/


Thanks, I've amended my list.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Anyone used javabean in Norfolk before?
> 
> https://javabean.co.uk
> 
> Came across them by chance, might put an order in just to support roasters from my home town.


Taking the plunge


----------



## nigeljh

There's a couple of ones local to me that are missing:

River Coffee Roasters - https://www.rivercoffeeroasters.com

DT Coffee Roasters - https://dhantamang.com

I've bought from both locally, not via their websites


----------



## quirkycoffee

HI,

Could you add this into the list please:

https://quirkycoffeeco.com/

Many Thanks


----------



## quirkycoffee

HI,

Could you add this into the list please:

https://quirkycoffeeco.com

Many Thanks


----------



## Kallyloo

I don't know if anyone has come across this company frontlinecoffee.co.uk ? I haven't placed an order yet but from the website info they're a small batch, roast to order company that supports frontline services in the UK with 100% of their profits.

No single origins just blends, but I might give them a try next month as it's a worthy cause.


----------



## garethuk

catpuccino said:


> Taking the plunge
> 
> View attachment 40301


Hi Catpuccino, how did you find Javebean?

Gareth


----------



## Phil_CredoCoffee

My specialty coffee roasters in London has been going since January. Before we were solely an SCA barista training school but students kept asking us launch a roastery!

Credo Coffee. Check it out

Phil


----------



## Jony

Do they roast their own, or get someone else to do it?


----------



## THR_Crema

Could I recommend 200 Degrees (https://200degs.com/)

I use their subscription service and have freshly roasted beans delivered every two weeks through the Royal Mail - you can buy straight from their coffee shops as well.


----------



## Jony

No you can't haha If I am mistaken I have been known to be. A few people say it;'t not great Boom 3 posts and a Link.


----------



## catpuccino

garethuk said:


> Hi Catpuccino, how did you find Javebean?
> 
> Gareth


Sorry, notification must've got lost. The Rwandan makes a stonking v60 for the £14/kg it's up for at the moment. I didn't have much luck with the Guatemalan - but most of this order had to end up in the freezer due to accidently having to much at home. More findings to come...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tait

https://www.strangerscoffee.com/

Strangers are a firm favourite in Norwich where I'm based. We built their site and my agency has a wholesale account with them. Between us we get through many KGs per week!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tait said:


> https://www.strangerscoffee.com/
> 
> Strangers are a firm favourite in Norwich where I'm based. We built their site and my agency has a wholesale account with them. Between us we get through many KGs per week!


 Had the good fortune to use Strangers for coffee at home 2 or 3 times in the last 12 months and never disappointed me.


----------



## Bullit

For anyone based in Chester , https://lostbarncoffee.co.uk/ is a great spot. I've messaged them my order, collected some freshly roasted beans and were happy to give me the grand tour of the roastery (located in Tilston).

If you get caught short on beans they are stocked in Just Footprints, the eco friendly shop, in the Forum Shopping Centre (Chester Market).


----------



## Laura_K

Extract Coffee is great, you can do a subscription which is convenient https://extractcoffee.co.uk


----------



## Torrefazione

Not going to link drop on a first post but can I suggest adding our two roasteries:

Assembly Coffee and Volcano Coffee Works to this list. Roasted in Brixton and West Norwood (London) respectively.


----------



## Jony

First post is usually Hi I am so and so. Might as well put the link in cant dig a corner in a round room can you.


----------



## Torrefazione

Jony said:


> First post is usually Hi I am so and so. Might as well put the link in cant dig a corner in a round room can you.


 Apologies Jony. From what I'd read in this thread it isn't unusual to jump straight in.

I'm Michael, the co-founder, of Assembly Coffee.


----------



## MildredM

Can we add Assembly and Volcano Coffee Works please @Tait @Rhys ?


----------



## Jony

I am Jony


----------



## Torrefazione

Good to know ?


----------



## Jamie K

I can recommend Sussex Barn Blend from https://www.edgcumbes.co.uk/


----------



## Charlie-E

https://shop.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/collections/award-winning-coffees

Amazing variety , something for all palates


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charlie-E said:


> https://shop.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/collections/award-winning-coffees
> 
> Amazing variety , something for all palates


 For those that it matter too, Dark Woods don't roast to order.


----------



## Charlie-E

Mrboots2u said:


> For those that it matter too, Dark Woods don't roast to order.


 PLACING YOUR ORDER Minimum orders for wholesale pricing are 6kg of coffee (this can be mixed across coffee and pack size), with complimentary delivery for orders of 12kg and more (or 24 retail units). All orders are shipped by UPS. Please place your order via email or phone and we will roast the coffee to order and ship within 5 working days. If you prefer rested coffee (typically for espresso machines; available from our House range), please ask. We require card or cash payments for initial orders but if you wish to order more regularly, please request a credit account form. Twitter @darkwoodscoffee Instagram darkwoodscoffee & darkwoodscoffeeroaster Email [email protected] Dark Woods Coffee, Holme Mills, Marsden. Yorkshire. HD7 6LS


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charlie-E said:


> PLACING YOUR ORDER Minimum orders for wholesale pricing are 6kg of coffee (this can be mixed across coffee and pack size), with complimentary delivery for orders of 12kg and more (or 24 retail units). All orders are shipped by UPS. Please place your order via email or phone and we will roast the coffee to order and ship within 5 working days. If you prefer rested coffee (typically for espresso machines; available from our House range), please ask. We require card or cash payments for initial orders but if you wish to order more regularly, please request a credit account form. Twitter @darkwoodscoffee Instagram darkwoodscoffee & darkwoodscoffeeroaster Email [email protected] Dark Woods Coffee, Holme Mills, Marsden. Yorkshire. HD7 6LS


 I ordered two bags one was 9 days past roast , one was near two weeks. That had a best before date on , not a roast date that was 6 months from roast.

Like I say to alot , it won't matter but that's my experience of ordering retail bags.


----------



## Syenitic

MildredM said:


> Can we add Assembly and Volcano Coffee Works please @Tait @Rhys ?


 Surprised they were not on there already, did Assembly not feature on LSOL a year or so back? If I am not mistaken it was a gud un/


----------



## ashcroc

Syenitic said:


> Surprised they were not on there already, did Assembly not feature on LSOL a year or so back? If I am not mistaken it was a gud un/


Volcano is my go-to if I run out of beans too. Mainly because a decent coffee shop on the way home from work stocks them & I like the liquorice notes of their house offering.


----------



## Torrefazione

ashcroc said:


> Syenitic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised they were not on there already, did Assembly not feature on LSOL a year or so back? If I am not mistaken it was a gud un/
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano is my go-to if I run out of beans too. Mainly because a decent coffee shop on the way home from work stocks them & I like the liquorice notes of their house offering.
Click to expand...

 Nice one What's the coffee shop?

I think the LSOL Coffee was the Santa Theresa Panama Natural .It was when we were roasting on Giesen's before moving to Loring actually. Should probably do it over again soon or maybe a code for the community or something.at least.


----------



## ashcroc

Torrefazione said:


> Nice one What's the coffee shop?
> 
> I think the LSOL Coffee was the Santa Theresa Panama Natural .It was when we were roasting on Giesen's before moving to Loring actually. Should probably do it over again soon or maybe a code for the community or something.at least.


Smoothbean round the corner from Esat Croydon Station.


----------



## Torrefazione

ashcroc said:


> Torrefazione said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one What's the coffee shop?
> 
> I think the LSOL Coffee was the Santa Theresa Panama Natural .It was when we were roasting on Giesen's before moving to Loring actually. Should probably do it over again soon or maybe a code for the community or something.at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoothbean round the corner from Esat Croydon Station.
Click to expand...

 Ahh yep John With the KVW Mirage. Lovely spot! Send him our best from the roastery! You're quite close to our roastery then by the sounds of it. Drop me a message if you'd like to visit some time


----------



## Hasi

Torrefazione said:


> Nice one What's the coffee shop?
> 
> I think the LSOL Coffee was the Santa Theresa Panama Natural .It was when we were roasting on Giesen's before moving to Loring actually. Should probably do it over again soon or maybe a code for the community or something.at least.


now that you've brought it up, what was the reason for you to switch from Giesen to Loring? if I may ask


----------



## Torrefazione

Hasi said:


> now that you've brought it up, what was the reason for you to switch from Giesen to Loring? if I may ask


 1. Emissions - effectively 0 emissions which is both a responsibility thing and crucial for us given that we're roasting on what is basically a high street in Brixton.

2. Versatility. We profile and source differently for Volcano and Assembly. Plus we're a little more exploratory with Av which the Loring lends itself to.

3. Shelf Life - in our experience Loring roasts hold up better over time.

4. Efficiency - pound for pound they roast more coffee, more consistently and faster.

We still have a Giesen sample (15kg and a 35kg Loring) which we love though ?


----------



## Hasi

Torrefazione said:


> 1. Emissions - effectively 0 emissions which is both a responsibility thing and crucial for us given that we're roasting on what is basically a high street in Brixton.
> 
> 2. Versatility. We profile and source differently for Volcano and Assembly. Plus we're a little more exploratory with Av which the Loring lends itself to.
> 
> 3. Shelf Life - in our experience Loring roasts hold up better over time.
> 
> 4. Efficiency - pound for pound they roast more coffee, more consistently and faster.
> 
> We still have a Giesen sample (15kg and a 35kg Loring) which we love though ?


 Thanks Michael!
The Kestrel seems to be gold standard these days  nice machine!!


----------



## Gubbo89

Kendricks Coffee

www.kendricks.co.uk


----------



## MildredM

I think the UK Roasters list needs an overhaul and the criteria or adding new roasters need to be made clear in the initial post.


----------



## 7493

I'm too lazy to read through 21 pages but just in case nobody else has mentioned them I've had good experiences with Coffee Direct. They give a roasting date and it has always been very recent. (A day before despatch usually.) Smokey Joe is lovely if you like dark roasts. A good alternative to my usual Coffee Compass. One point to note, they sell in imperial measures so a big bag is 908g and so on.


----------



## wan

Hi all.

we are looking who can supplier arabica coffee bean to our coffee shop at hatfield. At the moment we use Piacetto mixed robusta and arabica beans which OK. Please feel free to suggest supplier to me. TIA.

wan


----------



## KTD

wan said:


> Hi all.
> we are looking who can supplier arabica coffee bean to our coffee shop at hatfield. At the moment we use Piacetto mixed robusta and arabica beans which OK. Please feel free to suggest supplier to me. TIA.
> wan


Speak to Richard Jansz at coffee compass, you'll be looking at between £11-£15 a kilo depending on quantity. For something cheaper Keith at treviso coffee has some decent blends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wan

KTD said:


> Speak to Richard Jansz at coffee compass, you'll be looking at between £11-£15 a kilo depending on quantity. For something cheaper Keith at treviso coffee has some decent blends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We use at least a kilo per day here. Ok. I try to contact them. Thank you for help.


----------



## ashcroc

wan said:


> We use at least a kilo per day here. Ok. I try to contact them. Thank you for help.


Volcano Coffee Works is also worth considering or you could maybe see if there are any local Hertfordshire based roasters.


----------



## les24preludes

I don't know if Monmouth has been mentioned? I only drink decaf, but my son has been buying from them in Covent Garden and reports that they are super helpful and the coffee is absolutely top tier.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Glenn said:


> One of the most common questions we see on Coffee Forums UK is 'where can I get freshly roasted beans in the UK?'
> 
> Below is a list of UK Roasters who have a web presence / sell beans on their websites
> 
> This list is in Alphabetical order and is a work in progress
> 
> Please feel free to add to this list (suggestions will be pasted into this post)
> 
> Adams and Russell
> 
> Alchemy Coffee
> 
> Allpress Espresso
> 
> Angelucci Coffee
> 
> Artisan Roast
> 
> Baytown Coffee Roasters
> 
> Bean Brothers
> 
> Beanmachines
> 
> Bean Smitten
> 
> Bella Barista and The Roastery
> 
> Butterworth & Son
> 
> Campbell & Syme
> 
> Capital Roasters
> 
> Casa Espresso
> 
> Cast Iron Coffee Roasters
> 
> Climpson and Sons
> 
> CoffeeBeanShop
> 
> Coffee Compass
> 
> Coffeelink
> 
> Coffee Mango
> 
> CoffeePlant
> 
> Coffee Real
> 
> Coleman Coffee
> 
> Crafted Coffee Company
> 
> Craft House Coffee
> 
> Dear Green
> 
> Django Coffee Co
> 
> DJ Miles
> 
> Drury
> 
> Dusty Ape
> 
> Extract Coffee
> 
> Fazenda UK
> 
> Ferraris Coffee
> 
> Flaming Beans
> 
> Footprint Coffee
> 
> Fortitude Coffee Roasters
> 
> Garraways
> 
> Grumpy Mule
> 
> Hands-On Coffee Roasters
> 
> Happy Donkey
> 
> Hasbean
> 
> Hilltop Brews
> 
> Home Ground Coffee
> 
> Horsham Coffee Roasters
> 
> HR Higgins
> 
> Imperial Teas
> 
> Ismail Coffee
> 
> J. Atkinson & Co
> 
> James Gourmet
> 
> Little and Long
> 
> Londinium Espresso (now in NZ)
> 
> MacBeans
> 
> Machina (Edinburgh)
> 
> ManCoCo
> 
> Markus Coffee
> 
> Maude Coffee Roasters
> 
> Mission Coffee Works
> 
> Monsoon Estates
> 
> Neighbourhood Coffee
> 
> North Star Roasters
> 
> Nude Espresso
> 
> Ouseburn Coffee Company
> 
> Origin
> 
> Ozone Coffee Roasters
> 
> Pact Coffee
> 
> Pollards
> 
> Pumphrey's
> 
> Rave Coffee
> 
> Reads Coffee
> 
> Real Deal Roasters
> 
> Redber
> 
> Roberts
> 
> Roundhill Roastery
> 
> Rounton Coffee Roasters
> 
> ScandinavianCoffeePod
> 
> Silver Oak Coffee
> 
> Small Batch Coffee
> 
> Smith's Coffee
> 
> Smith Street Coffee Roasters
> 
> Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters
> 
> Square Mile
> 
> Steampunk Coffee
> 
> Stokes Coffee
> 
> Super Fine Coffee
> 
> The Bean Shop
> 
> The Blending Room
> 
> The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster
> 
> The Ethiopian Coffee Company
> 
> The Steamie
> 
> Thistledown Cottage Coffee
> 
> Thomsons Coffee
> 
> Two Day Coffee Roasters
> 
> UE Coffee Roasters
> 
> Union Hand Roasted
> 
> Unorthodox Roasters
> 
> Williams and Johnson
> 
> Winchester Coffee Roasters
> 
> W Martyn
> 
> Wogan Coffee
> 
> Workshop Coffee
> 
> York Coffee Emporium
> 
> Your Grind
> 
> 80 Stone Coffee Roasters
> 
> 92 Degrees


 Hi Glenn.

We would appreciate being added to the list. Black Cat Coffee www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk

Many thanks


----------



## Drip Coffee

Hi! We would love to be added to the list!  www.coffeedrip.co.uk

Most appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Hasi

Drip Coffee said:


> Hi! We would love to be added to the list!  www.coffeedrip.co.uk
> Most appreciated! Thanks


Well hello nameless person, how about introducing and contributing and then ask for a favour?


----------



## Junglebert

Hasi said:


> Well hello nameless person, how about introducing and contributing and then ask for a favour?


 They're pretty mysterious, no contact details on their website save for an email address, no physical address, and the 'about' page is about as meaningless as it could be.


----------



## Michael87

Any opinions on Small Batch Coffee? Roasters in Brighton with a lot of local coffee shops.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Hi @Glenn or another mod. Could the URL for Fortitude be updated to https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/ please?

Also, could Obadiah https://obadiahcoffee.com/ be added please?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Hi @Glenn or another mod. Could the URL for Fortitude be updated to https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/ please?
> 
> Also, could Obadiah https://obadiahcoffee.com/ be added please?
> 
> Thanks


 Done


----------



## MildredM

If regular members copy me in with a recommendation for a [suitable] roaster I can add them to the list.


----------



## bensouthall

Hey - I work for Seven Districts Coffee, a specialty roasting company based in Lincolnshire: https://sevendistrictscoffee.com


----------



## MildredM

bensouthall said:


> Hey - I work for Seven Districts Coffee, a specialty roasting company based in Lincolnshire: https://sevendistrictscoffee.com


 Looks like you have some tasty beans there, why haven't I heard if you?!! I'm Lincs too


----------



## bensouthall

MildredM said:


> Looks like you have some tasty beans there, why haven't I heard if you?!! I'm Lincs too


 I saw in your location! We've been going for a couple of years just trying to perfect our craft and grow organically. We wholesale for quite a lot of coffee shops in and around Lincoln now, so hopefully you'll notice us 

We've also tried to bring to life some of the old-age folklores of Lincolnshire which have been long and forgotten. Check them out on our site when you get a chance! Would love to know what you think.


----------



## Marocchino

Finished the October LSOL, so got stuck into Django - La Soledad. As I'd finished my last bean stock earlier than expected, I couldn't wait. 16g in 38g out. Lovely espresso fruity flavour. Nice too as a flat white. ?


----------



## Stevebee

Be great if we could be added to the lis @MildredM. I posted the details on #447 of this thread which I've copied below.

Can Kaffee Culture be added to the list, http://Www.kaffeeculture.co.uk

Based in Hanwell, West London. See us at Barnes Farmers Market on Saturdays and Stroud Green Market on Sundays to see our selection.

Been roasting as a business since end of 2015 and been to a few lever days, initially to lust after a Londinium, and ended up getting one of the original plumbed in ones!


----------



## MildredM

Stevebee said:


> Be great if we could be added to the lis @MildredM. I posted the details on #447 of this thread which I've copied below.
> 
> Can Kaffee Culture be added to the list, http://Www.kaffeeculture.co.uk
> 
> Based in Hanwell, West London. See us at Barnes Farmers Market on Saturdays and Stroud Green Market on Sundays to see our selection.
> 
> Been roasting as a business since end of 2015 and been to a few lever days, initially to lust after a Londinium, and ended up getting one of the original plumbed in ones!


 Done ?


----------



## Nufsed

Glenn said:


> One of the most common questions we see on Coffee Forums UK is 'where can I get freshly roasted beans in the UK?'
> 
> Below is a list of UK Roasters who have a web presence / sell beans on their websites
> 
> This list is in Alphabetical order and is a work in progress
> 
> Please feel free to add to this list (suggestions will be pasted into this post)
> 
> Adams and Russell
> 
> Alchemy Coffee
> 
> Allpress Espresso
> 
> Angelucci Coffee
> 
> Artisan Roast
> 
> Baytown Coffee Roasters
> 
> Bean Brothers
> 
> Beanmachines
> 
> Bean Smitten
> 
> Bella Barista and The Roastery
> 
> Butterworth & Son
> 
> Campbell & Syme
> 
> Capital Roasters
> 
> Casa Espresso
> 
> Cast Iron Coffee Roasters
> 
> Climpson and Sons
> 
> CoffeeBeanShop
> 
> Coffee Compass
> 
> Coffeelink
> 
> Coffee Mango
> 
> CoffeePlant
> 
> Coffee Real
> 
> Coleman Coffee
> 
> Crafted Coffee Company
> 
> Craft House Coffee
> 
> Dear Green
> 
> Django Coffee Co
> 
> DJ Miles
> 
> Drury
> 
> Dusty Ape
> 
> Extract Coffee
> 
> Fazenda UK
> 
> Ferraris Coffee
> 
> Flaming Beans
> 
> Footprint Coffee
> 
> Fortitude Coffee
> 
> Garraways
> 
> Grumpy Mule
> 
> Hands-On Coffee Roasters
> 
> Happy Donkey
> 
> Hasbean
> 
> Hilltop Brews
> 
> Home Ground Coffee
> 
> Horsham Coffee Roasters
> 
> HR Higgins
> 
> Imperial Teas
> 
> Ismail Coffee
> 
> J. Atkinson & Co
> 
> James Gourmet
> 
> KaffeeCulture
> 
> Little and Long
> 
> Londinium Espresso (now in NZ)
> 
> MacBeans
> 
> Machina (Edinburgh)
> 
> ManCoCo
> 
> Markus Coffee
> 
> Maude Coffee Roasters
> 
> Mission Coffee Works
> 
> Monsoon Estates
> 
> Neighbourhood Coffee
> 
> North Star Roasters
> 
> Nude Espresso
> 
> Obadiah Coffee
> 
> Ouseburn Coffee Company
> 
> Origin
> 
> Ozone Coffee Roasters
> 
> Pact Coffee
> 
> Pollards
> 
> Pumphrey's
> 
> Rave Coffee
> 
> Reads Coffee
> 
> Real Deal Roasters
> 
> Redber
> 
> Roberts
> 
> Roundhill Roastery
> 
> Rounton Coffee Roasters
> 
> ScandinavianCoffeePod
> 
> Silver Oak Coffee
> 
> Small Batch Coffee
> 
> Smith's Coffee
> 
> Smith Street Coffee Roasters
> 
> Smokey Barn Coffee Roasters
> 
> Square Mile
> 
> Steampunk Coffee
> 
> Stokes Coffee
> 
> Super Fine Coffee
> 
> The Bean Shop
> 
> The Blending Room
> 
> The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster
> 
> The Ethiopian Coffee Company
> 
> The Steamie
> 
> Thistledown Cottage Coffee
> 
> Thomsons Coffee
> 
> Two Day Coffee Roasters
> 
> UE Coffee Roasters
> 
> Union Hand Roasted
> 
> Unorthodox Roasters
> 
> Williams and Johnson
> 
> Winchester Coffee Roasters
> 
> W Martyn
> 
> Wogan Coffee
> 
> Workshop Coffee
> 
> York Coffee Emporium
> 
> Your Grind
> 
> 80 Stone Coffee Roasters
> 
> 92 Degrees


 Manumit Coffee


----------



## Keeper

https://peakbean.co.uk

is my local roaster in the Peak District.


----------



## VeliK Coffee

Hi Glenn,
Could you please add our roastery Velik Coffee https://velikcoffee.co.uk/ to the list?
Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@MildredM


----------



## MildredM

VeliK Coffee said:


> Hi Glenn,
> Could you please add our roastery Velik Coffee https://velikcoffee.co.uk/ to the list?
> Thanks.


 Is this one for you @Tait or Hannah?


----------



## 7877

Couple from me to add to the list. HTH.

Couldn't spot them on the list but these guys have been around quite a while now...

https://www.stewartscoffees.co.uk

https://200degs.com

also https://47degreescoffee.com


----------



## MildredM

Sibling Chris said:


> Couple from me to add to the list. HTH.
> 
> Couldn't spot them on the list but these guys have been around quite a while now...
> 
> https://www.stewartscoffees.co.uk
> 
> https://200degs.com
> 
> also https://47degreescoffee.com


 Added!


----------



## AJSK66

https://quarterhorsecoffee.com/ 
Just up the road from me









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

AJSK66 said:


> https://quarterhorsecoffee.com/
> Just up the road from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Added!


----------



## 9719

Add these M, there's no need to join the singles club unless you wish 

They were good when I had them a while back and would happily buy from them again, also recommended by our own MrB2U wherever he is now? & MWJB as well as featuring in this months Dog & Hat sub

https://www.roastworks.co.uk/


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Add these M, there's no need to join the singles club unless you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were good when I had them a while back and would happily buy from them again, also recommended by our own MrB2U wherever he is now? & MWJB as well as featuring in this months Dog & Hat sub
> 
> https://www.roastworks.co.uk/


 Added! Quite a rage they have there ?

What is this singles club, have I mucked something up ?


----------



## 9719

@MildredM here you go for information only 

https://www.roastworks.co.uk/introducing-our-new-singles-club/


----------



## Mynameisatlas

Hi there! I'd love to be added to this list... were a newly established Specialty Roaster in Staffordshire for retail and wholesale!

Www.Crownandcanvas.co.uk


----------



## Nerdlinger

https://www.scottishcoffee.co.uk/

based in Aberdeenshire but delivery is by Royal Mail so all of UK flat rate. I have used these for years because they can do a kilo of freshly roasted arabica beans delivered for under a tenner.


----------



## brewslew

Nerdlinger said:


> https://www.scottishcoffee.co.uk/
> 
> based in Aberdeenshire but delivery is by Royal Mail so all of UK flat rate. I have used these for years because they can do a kilo of freshly roasted arabica beans delivered for under a tenner.


 wow that is cheap, what coffee do you usually go for?


----------



## Nerdlinger

brewslew said:


> wow that is cheap, what coffee do you usually go for?


 I like a bargain. Gaedheal Espresso Dark Roast Premium - I think that's the only one I've been buying, I like it but I don't have much recent tastings to compare it to. I can say it's loads better than Aldi's Colombian arabica beans... I am probably going to start buying the medium roast version and then maybe some of their others as I've recently upgraded my equipment.


----------



## Border_all

Nerdlinger said:


> I like a bargain. Gaedheal Espresso Dark Roast Premium - I think that's the only one I've been buying, I like it but I don't have much recent tastings to compare it to. I can say it's loads better than Aldi's Colombian arabica beans... I am probably going to start buying the medium roast version and then maybe some of their others as I've recently upgraded my equipment.


 Interesting site had a look on Facebook page they don't seem to have any followers or reviews on trustpilot very cheap prices though


----------



## Nerdlinger

Border_all said:


> Interesting site had a look on Facebook page they don't seem to have any followers or reviews on trustpilot very cheap prices though


 The next inevitable step for me was always roasting my own beans. This forum discussion drew my attention the HOME ROASTING link at the top of the page on that bean site and I emerged from that rabbit-hole with samples of each of their 6 green beans and a Severin popcorn maker.


----------



## Border_all

Nerdlinger said:


> The next inevitable step for me was always roasting my own beans. This forum discussion drew my attention the HOME ROASTING link at the top of the page on that bean site and I emerged from that rabbit-hole with samples of each of their 6 green beans and a Severin popcorn maker.


 I have heard a little about popcorn makers and the smaller amounts done per roast so always fresh but not sure about consistency. Good luck though


----------



## rich833

Old thread, but in keeping with the theme of trying lots of different roasters, I've been using the Secret Caffeine Club which post a different roast each week - www.secretcaffeineclub.com


----------



## Jony

How secret are they. no need for a link.


----------



## rich833

?‍♂


----------



## george hannah

We use Grumpy Mule and its website is working fine - your list on here shows it as down

https://grumpymule.co.uk/


----------



## george hannah

Grumpy Mule website not disabled it's working fine today https://grumpymule.co.uk/ . Bought some of their Guatemalan last week - very nice


----------



## MildredM

Grumpy Mule edited now


----------



## Sian

Please add us to your list, Two Dogs Coffee Roasting Company Ltd https://www.twodogscoffeecompany.com . We roast in Treorchy, Rhondda, South Wales and sell online as well as through some retail outlets and at markets and food festivals.


----------



## Jony

Well lets hope you roasting at this hour, and do you supply coffee shops In Cardiff.


----------



## DavecUK

Sian said:


> Please add us to your list, Two Dogs Coffee Roasting Company Ltd


 If you ever visit us again, a link to us would be a nice thing, encourage more people to get into coffee.


----------



## Hippoenterprises

KTD said:


> Speak to Richard Jansz at coffee compass, you'll be looking at between £11-£15 a kilo depending on quantity. For something cheaper Keith at treviso coffee has some decent blends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hippoenterprises.co.uk,are you looking for green beans or roast beans,get in touch through my website,email or call for a chat,

thanks

steve


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

MildredM said:


> Grumpy Mule edited now


 Hi there, We would appreciate being added to the list. www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk

Many thanks


----------



## Agentb

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hi there, We would appreciate being added to the list. www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk


 For some reason i feel the need to try this ...


----------



## Gubbo89

Roaster based in Surrey Chimney Fire Coffee - https://www.chimneyfirecoffee.com

Had a coffee tasting experience booked but they had to cancel so sent me some free beans to keep me occupied, seem like a lovely bunch and nice coffee too.


----------



## Inspector

Gubbo89 said:


> Roaster based in Surrey Chimney Fire Coffee - https://www.chimneyfirecoffee.com
> 
> Had a coffee tasting experience booked but they had to cancel so sent me some free beans to keep me occupied, seem like a lovely bunch and nice coffee too.


 They do their signature blend and peru beans £20 a kilo plus free delivery also. Nice


----------



## HDAV

Kallyloo said:


> No single origins just blends, but I might give them a try next month as it's a worthy cause.


 Did you try any?


----------



## Mantaii

https://www.santucoffee.com/ - Santu Coffee, based in Edinburgh.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Agentb said:


> For some reason i feel the need to try this ...


 I feel we have a connection......


----------



## Agentb

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I feel we have a connection......


 And we have, i have been over Easter trying the Monsoon Malabar while the Fedecocagua and Chocolate Point are resting.?


----------



## qwerty69

Papercup Coffee, East and The Good Coffee Cartel (all in Glasgow) are really good for quality freshly roasted beans.


----------



## Duathdaert

Kickback Coffee Roasting based in Cheshire - https://www.kickbackcoffee.co.uk

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Agentb said:


> And we have, i have been over Easter trying the Monsoon Malabar while the Fedecocagua and Chocolate Point are resting.?


 Hope you are enjoying!


----------



## Washington

Hey folks, we just noticed some traffic to our website through this thread. Many thanks to Mantaii for recommending us. We import single origin specialty coffee direct from Brazilian farmers we have lived and worked with, and roast here in Edinburgh. We were only wholesale, but have switched to direct sales during the lockdown. You can see our coffees on our website. £7 for 250g or £21 for 1kg. Free delivery on orders over £10. We're donating 100s of bags to our local NHS hospitals too through the wellbeing box program.

santucoffee.com/shop


----------



## HDAV

Is the original list still being updated?

coal town aren't on the list https://www.coaltowncoffee.co.uk

they supplied the excellent stag coffee shop in cardiff (amazing breakfast)


----------



## lacesoutdom

Caravan coffee?


----------



## Jony

Not too bad.


----------



## Kayhead

I've been using a local roaster to me in Thatcham - www.therunnerbeancoffeeco.co.uk 

Great coffee and service - hope that helps 

Thanks,

Kay


----------



## Ivanox

Can I get the below added please 🙂

Long & Short Coffee

https://longandshort.london


----------



## Jason11

Kayhead said:


> I've been using a local roaster to me in Thatcham - www.therunnerbeancoffeeco.co.uk
> Great coffee and service - hope that helps
> Thanks,
> Kay


I live in Thatcham too and never realised they were here. Thanks for the heads up I'll give them a try


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Jason11 said:


> I live in Thatcham too and never realised they were here. Thanks for the heads up I'll give them a try


Ha!

I also live in Thatcham


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

How about ordering the list by county rather than alphabetically. IMHO, location will heal people keep things local and reduce the carbon footprint.


----------



## ChrisB9

I would definitely suggest you add Outpost, they are fantastic.

https://www.outpost.coffee/


----------



## Pleevus

Little Fin Roastery in Leigh-on-Sea are worth adding to the list.

https://www.littlefinroastery.com/


----------



## SDM

My local: Yellow Bourbon in Northampton.

https://yellowbourbon.net/collections/shop


----------



## Lterzo

Lallico coffee is my current roaster.Anyone else with same beans?


----------



## MildredM

ChrisB9 said:


> I would definitely suggest you add Outpost, they are fantastic.
> 
> https://www.outpost.coffee/


 Added now!


----------



## MildredM

ChrisB9 said:


> I would definitely suggest you add Outpost, they are fantastic.
> 
> https://www.outpost.coffee/


 Got them on!


----------



## MildredM

Nightrider_1uk said:


> How about ordering the list by county rather than alphabetically. IMHO, location will heal people keep things local and reduce the carbon footprint.


 Good idea but it would take a huge amount of work, to be honest!


----------



## robti

MildredM said:


> Good idea but it would take a huge amount of work, to be honest!


 hi i was just about to ask nearly the same, is there a coffee map on here that shows roasters ?


----------



## Rapid

How is Monmouth not already on the list chaps? 🙂

https://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/

For soooo long they didn't actually have a web shop, I guess that's the answer. They do now 😁

Monmouth and Outpost (above) are two of the best I've tasted.


----------



## MildredM

Rapid said:


> How is Monmouth not already on the list chaps? 🙂
> 
> https://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/
> 
> For soooo long they didn't actually have a web shop, I guess that's the answer. They do now 😁
> 
> Monmouth and Outpost (above) are two of the best I've tasted.


 Added


----------



## peter.hartman

I have been enjoying Mont58 from south London lately https://mont58coffee.com/


----------



## Vaughny

Gubbo89 said:


> Roaster based in Surrey Chimney Fire Coffee - https://www.chimneyfirecoffee.com
> 
> Had a coffee tasting experience booked but they had to cancel so sent me some free beans to keep me occupied, seem like a lovely bunch and nice coffee too.


 This is where I've been getting my coffee beans from recently. Very impressed so far and also planning to head over for one of their experiences/tours when the doors are back open


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Hi there. Just joined and this is my favourite coffee😎

Roaring Stag

https://www.roaringstagcoffee.com/


----------



## RumbleToots

how about Anvil roasters? Beautiful selection of responsibly sourced coffee made by some lovely people in Basingstoke.


----------



## eduk

MildredM said:


> Good idea but it would take a huge amount of work, to be honest!


 Is this helpful?

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1putX2bN-cFVQf90sxqjOmFmhlUsnYHMX&usp=sharing


----------



## eduk

eduk said:


> Is this helpful?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1putX2bN-cFVQf90sxqjOmFmhlUsnYHMX&usp=sharing


 Might be worth explaining!

I've created a Google map location from all of the roasters on page 1 and have included the ones above (Chimney, Mont58, Roaring Stag and Anvil).

Just helps to see where they're all located if you're looking to find the most local ones.


----------



## MildredM

eduk said:


> Is this helpful?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1putX2bN-cFVQf90sxqjOmFmhlUsnYHMX&usp=sharing


 That's great


----------



## General-S-1

Great work, thanks to everyone who has contributed.

There has to be more than one roaster in Or around Birmingham.


----------



## thawhat

There's loads of local roasters in Sheffield. This is one that I've ordered from before.

https://www.smithstreetcoffeeroasters.co.uk/coffee


----------



## Fusion

https://www.thecoffee-roaster.co.uk

solihull


----------



## 7493

I've used this roaster a fair bit since being given some of their beans for Christmas.

https://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/


----------



## Custodian

Another positive for Beanberry in Woking. I buy their JavaScript as my standard bean. Very good flavour and Beanberry Mail Order service is excellent.


----------



## eduk

thawhat said:


> There's loads of local roasters in Sheffield. This is one that I've ordered from before.
> 
> https://www.smithstreetcoffeeroasters.co.uk/coffee


 Already on the map



Fusion said:


> https://www.thecoffee-roaster.co.uk
> 
> solihull


 Added to the map



Rob666 said:


> I've used this roaster a fair bit since being given some of their beans for Christmas.
> 
> https://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/


 Couldn't find a location for them


----------



## eduk

Custodian said:


> Another positive for Beanberry in Woking. I buy their JavaScript as my standard bean. Very good flavour and Beanberry Mail Order service is excellent.


 Added to the map


----------



## eduk

MildredM said:


> That's great


 Might be an idea to stick the link on page 1 with the list? Just so it doesn't get buried!


----------



## Kevin Cawthorne

The Flat Cap Coffee Roasters

https://www.flatcapcoffee.com


----------



## Mynameisatlas

Crown & Canvas Coffee Roasters!

Www.Crownandcanvas.co.uk


----------



## 1823Dave

Been using Belfast Coffee Roasters a fair bit recently and have been impressed with their coffee. Will deliver to your door same day if you are local

https://www.belfastcoffeeroasters.com


----------



## eduk

1823Dave said:


> Been using Belfast Coffee Roasters a fair bit recently and have been impressed with their coffee. Will deliver to your door same day if you are local
> 
> https://www.belfastcoffeeroasters.com





Mynameisatlas said:


> Crown & Canvas Coffee Roasters!
> 
> Www.Crownandcanvas.co.uk





Kevin Cawthorne said:


> The Flat Cap Coffee Roasters
> 
> https://www.flatcapcoffee.com


 All added to the map

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1putX2bN-cFVQf90sxqjOmFmhlUsnYHMX&usp=sharing


----------



## Guest

Hi Glenn,

Just reading through the posts and the listings for coffee roasters in the UK I'd be interested to have our sites listed if possible.

We are a leading B2B Coffee Machine Provider and Service Provider, we have the largest coffee range in the market, one of the largest machine ranges in the market and our own coffee machine lines Cafetouch which now have touchless technology so you can control them from an app.

https://www.liquidline.co.uk/

Our second site is an e-commerce site, our hub coffees are roasted in the UK, we decided to launch the business in lockdown - which was a challenge but I think its worthy of the list above as people are enjoying the coffee as one of the cheaper subscription coffees of the market.

https://www.hub-coffee.co.uk/

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## mattyperu

Can we add Eighty Seven Plus?


----------



## filthynines

Could Coffee by the Casuals (Walsall) be added to the list, please? @MildredM - I don't know if you're allowed to edit posts??


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> Could Coffee by the Casuals (Walsall) be added to the list, please? @MildredM - I don't know if you're allowed to edit posts??


 Yes, I can ammend the list in the first post of this thread  I will add it now!!


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> Yes, I can ammend the list in the first post of this thread  I will add it now!!


 Thank you!


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> Thank you!


 Congrats on getting up and running - fab website 

Order placed!


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> Congrats on getting up and running - fab website
> 
> Order placed!


 Thank you very much


----------



## eduk

mattyperu said:


> Can we add Eighty Seven Plus?





filthynines said:


> Could Coffee by the Casuals (Walsall) be added to the list, please? @MildredM - I don't know if you're allowed to edit posts??


 Both added to the map. Neither have advertised addresses, so just dropped on the town centre


----------



## Little Fin Coffee Roast

Morning all,

I run Little Fin Coffee Roastery which has been kindly mentioned above. We have a big offer on at the moment as a little pick me up with everything going on at the minute. Good for the big drinkers to stock up, 1.5kg for £25 delivered. Freshly roasted to order every time from our family run base in Essex. Thank you all for your support so far.

https://www.littlefinroastery.com/products/1-5kg-of-little-fin-coffee-25-available-september-only


----------



## chaywa

I've been using Pebble and Pine a lot over lockdown - think they're based outside of Leeds but have been pleasantly surprised in comparison to the Pacts and Raves of this world

https://pebbleandpine.co.uk/


----------



## Catlady101

may I please ask to add my local:

https://runnerbeancoffee.co.uk/

The Runner Bean Coffee Company

They are Based in Thatcham, West Berkshire

they import, roast and grind

they blend

and also - they are very helpful and friendly 😁


----------



## MildredM

Catlady101 said:


> may I please ask to add my local:
> 
> https://runnerbeancoffee.co.uk/
> 
> The Runner Bean Coffee Company
> 
> They are Based in Thatcham, West Berkshire
> 
> they import, roast and grind
> 
> they blend
> 
> and also - they are very helpful and friendly 😁


 I can add them right now 😁

Edit to add, actually I can't! Needs an admin to do it  I will pass the message on


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice to see some specialty coffee in Lincolnshire but

It's description of the Lincolnshire districts is hilarious to say the least , marketing shite personified .

having lived in Boston for too many years as a child and returning as an adult , I struggle hard to see this description

Today, Boston Borough is an area boasting lush green fields and long-stretching farmlands, but things weren't always this way

Boston for reference at various points to has been the fattest town in Europe, the most brexit place in the uk, it's lush green fields are mainly cabbage sans and cauliflowers that no one wants to pick .

if you offered a Rwandan single origin coffee to the locals of Boston they would probably run you out of town after having tasted it .


----------



## eduk

chaywa said:


> I've been using Pebble and Pine a lot over lockdown - think they're based outside of Leeds but have been pleasantly surprised in comparison to the Pacts and Raves of this world
> 
> https://pebbleandpine.co.uk/


 Added to the map



Catlady101 said:


> may I please ask to add my local:
> 
> https://runnerbeancoffee.co.uk/
> 
> The Runner Bean Coffee Company
> 
> They are Based in Thatcham, West Berkshire
> 
> they import, roast and grind
> 
> they blend
> 
> and also - they are very helpful and friendly 😁


 Added to the map



beastie said:


> This place is great
> 
> https://sevendistrictscoffee.com/


 Couldn't find a location to add to the map!


----------



## beastie

eduk said:


> Added to the map
> 
> Added to the map
> 
> Couldn't find a location to add to the map!


 They're based in Welton in Lincolnshire


----------



## eduk

beastie said:


> They're based in Welton in Lincolnshire


 Added as a pin drop to Welton centre


----------



## alberto not

I'm just a newbie. But should Carvetti be on the list?


----------



## hotmetal

Yes. We had Carvetii providing us with a really good bean for our Lighter Side of Life sub recently and they certainly deserve inclusion.


----------



## eduk

alberto not said:


> I'm just a newbie. But should Carvetti be on the list?





hotmetal said:


> Yes. We had Carvetii providing us with a really good bean for our Lighter Side of Life sub recently and they certainly deserve inclusion.


 Added to the map


----------



## pcump84

I am going to trawl through the posts, but would be interested in finding out how people request freshly roasted beans - I buy from Square Mile and they post like a day or two after roasting and it is always excellent, but given the cost of coffee, I am reluctant to move suppliers!


----------



## gravelmonkey

I've ordered from Devon Coffee Company a few times.


----------



## Sebinho9

I just wanted to give a shout out to No.13 Coffee roasters https://no13.coffee/products-1

I just moved to Northants and found them via Instagram recommended on a local page. Tim & Maria have some wonderful beans and are only a couple of miles down the road. Tim dropped some off yesterday the day after roasting.

I have so far sampled their Bukonzo Dream from Uganda (deliciously earthy and chocolatey) and a samples of their blend and a couple of samples Tim hasn't even put on the website yet. Really great coffee. In London I used to get Ozone but I'll support my local roasters now! (I'm spoiled here as I'm really close to the Roastery at Bella Barista as well.)

They also have two Giant Bernese Mountain Dogs, whom I met when I accidentally turned up at their house to pick up coffee thinking it was a shop 😂.


----------



## Mouldy

Brand new to this coffee "thang" and have been looking for some local roasters. Used the map here to find one in Winchester, but have now been led to another in Alsford buy a friend:-

Hampshire's Hand Roasted Specialty Coffee- Moon Roast Coffee


----------



## SDM

Saints Coffee are a new roaster based in Northampton.

They have plans to open a coffee shop but this has been delayed due to covid so they have opened as online only for now.

I haven't tried them yet, will give them a go once I have used up some of the backlog in the freezer.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

I would recommend https://www.exchangecoffee.co.uk/

When I lived in Preston I used their Clitheroe shop a lot. But they also have a presence in Skipton, Todmorden and Blackburn


----------



## Stox

I try to establish what kind of business the roaster is and keep it as local as possible. For example, more than one of my potential local roasters are actually coffee shop chains and their roasting operations are very clearly directed towards the supply of consistent blends to the cafes. if you like what they serve in the cafes and you want to produce a similar experience for yourself this is clearly the way to go. Another business model may be oriented towards supplying commercial customers (hotels/restaurants/independently run cafes) whilst also doing small lots of single origin beans for retail customers like me.

I have always been interested in coffee and, when the first lockdown put all the coffee shops out of action, was pushed into buying an espresso machine/grinder in order to satisfy my requirements for espresso-based drinks. Working from home without the expense of commuting meant I have the spare cash (and time) do make this a hobby and I have been working around local roasters to see what they offer. I would particularly call out the following:

https://pharmacie.coffee/ - they are within walking distance so I can order one day and pick up the next.

https://www.roastedbean.co.uk/ - I am currently working my way through a couple of their beans. The website, whilst quite pretty, doesn't necessarily reflect what they have in stock but you can have an online chat session, via the website, with the roaster to see what's good and then put in an order.

A good site for searching out beans is http://coffeediff.co.uk/ but be aware that, whilst there are a *lot* of roasters represented, it's by no means all that are available.


----------



## Waitforme

Glen Lyon coffee roasters in Perthshire are worthy of being on the list, have used them on and off over the past few years.


----------



## eduk

gravelmonkey said:


> I've ordered from Devon Coffee Company a few times.





Sebinho9 said:


> I just wanted to give a shout out to No.13 Coffee roasters https://no13.coffee/products-1
> 
> I just moved to Northants and found them via Instagram recommended on a local page. Tim & Maria have some wonderful beans and are only a couple of miles down the road. Tim dropped some off yesterday the day after roasting.
> 
> I have so far sampled their Bukonzo Dream from Uganda (deliciously earthy and chocolatey) and a samples of their blend and a couple of samples Tim hasn't even put on the website yet. Really great coffee. In London I used to get Ozone but I'll support my local roasters now! (I'm spoiled here as I'm really close to the Roastery at Bella Barista as well.)
> 
> They also have two Giant Bernese Mountain Dogs, whom I met when I accidentally turned up at their house to pick up coffee thinking it was a shop 😂.





Mouldy said:


> Brand new to this coffee "thang" and have been looking for some local roasters. Used the map here to find one in Winchester, but have now been led to another in Alsford buy a friend:-
> 
> Hampshire's Hand Roasted Specialty Coffee- Moon Roast Coffee





SDM said:


> Saints Coffee are a new roaster based in Northampton.
> 
> They have plans to open a coffee shop but this has been delayed due to covid so they have opened as online only for now.
> 
> I haven't tried them yet, will give them a go once I have used up some of the backlog in the freezer.





melaac said:


> Another great one for your list is Naked Roaster Coffee
> 
> www.nakedroaster.com
> 
> Thanks in advance





ValeTudoGuy said:


> I would recommend https://www.exchangecoffee.co.uk/
> 
> When I lived in Preston I used their Clitheroe shop a lot. But they also have a presence in Skipton, Todmorden and Blackburn





Stox said:


> I try to establish what kind of business the roaster is and keep it as local as possible. For example, more than one of my potential local roasters are actually coffee shop chains and their roasting operations are very clearly directed towards the supply of consistent blends to the cafes. if you like what they serve in the cafes and you want to produce a similar experience for yourself this is clearly the way to go. Another business model may be oriented towards supplying commercial customers (hotels/restaurants/independently run cafes) whilst also doing small lots of single origin beans for retail customers like me.
> 
> I have always been interested in coffee and, when the first lockdown put all the coffee shops out of action, was pushed into buying an espresso machine/grinder in order to satisfy my requirements for espresso-based drinks. Working from home without the expense of commuting meant I have the spare cash (and time) do make this a hobby and I have been working around local roasters to see what they offer. I would particularly call out the following:
> 
> https://pharmacie.coffee/ - they are within walking distance so I can order one day and pick up the next.
> 
> https://www.roastedbean.co.uk/ - I am currently working my way through a couple of their beans. The website, whilst quite pretty, doesn't necessarily reflect what they have in stock but you can have an online chat session, via the website, with the roaster to see what's good and then put in an order.
> 
> A good site for searching out beans is http://coffeediff.co.uk/ but be aware that, whilst there are a *lot* of roasters represented, it's by no means all that are available.





Waitforme said:


> Glen Lyon coffee roasters in Perthshire are worthy of being on the list, have used them on and off over the past few years.


 All added (couldn't find a location for roastedbean, so just dropped in the centre of Brighton


----------



## Tupple

I see Alchemy is on the list but the link might need updating as they recently relaunched their web site: Alchemy Coffee

They are based in SW London and a good choice for those of us 'enjoying' London water. I find the tasting notes more accurate in terms of what I can achieve at home.


----------



## Beerista

Coffee Wizards - Working out of Under Pressure coffee shop, Sutton Coldfield, UK.

Pretty good stuff so far!


----------



## Beerista

Also Crankhouse Coffee aren't on the list.

Awesome coffee from them last year!!


----------



## Chainlinephil

Beerista said:


> Also Crankhouse Coffee aren't on the list.
> 
> Awesome coffee from them last year!!


 Damn, don't let the cat out of the bag..

but seriously Crankhouse do produce some great products.

I would really like to identify where I can get some light/lighter roasted coffees or for more roasters to identify where thats the case. I want to explore the capabilities of the Slayer and filter is no longer an indicator with an Omni roaster. I also appreciate now that colour is not necessarily an indicator of a light roast so just getting a Tonino wont help me.

Using long bloom or prebrews is not the best approach for coffees above med/light I find but knowing if they are light or not would help my initial approach to brewing and subsequent experimentation. Selfish I know! So if there are any roasters that either classify their roast levels with a coffee, publicly or privately (noting that an omni roasted coffee could be a light roast) , or are prepared to be a bit flexible i'd be happy to hear about them. In here or via PM.

Forgive me if I come across as needy!


----------



## KTD

Chainlinephil said:


> Damn, don't let the cat out of the bag..
> but seriously Crankhouse do produce some great products.
> I would really like to identify where I can get some light/lighter roasted coffees or for more roasters to identify where thats the case. I want to explore the capabilities of the Slayer and filter is no longer an indicator with an Omni roaster. I also appreciate now that colour is not necessarily an indicator of a light roast so just getting a Tonino wont help me.
> Using long bloom or prebrews is not the best approach for coffees above med/light I find but knowing if they are light or not would help my initial approach to brewing and subsequent experimentation. Selfish I know! So if there are any roasters that either classify their roast levels with a coffee, publicly or privately (noting that an omni roasted coffee could be a light roast) , or are prepared to be a bit flexible i'd be happy to hear about them. In here or via PM.
> Forgive me if I come across as needy!


Phil I'll pass you on to wonderland I'm sure he'll be happy to work with you


----------



## Mpbradford

@KTD That sounds like a great idea. Less than 10k apart - delivery/collection by bike😉


----------



## Chainlinephil

Mpbradford said:


> @KTD That sounds like a great idea. Less than 10k apart - delivery/collection by bike😉


 It would appear we are both cyclists so it is clearly a plan. The 'Red Angel' aka my new grinder is due early next week so an ideal opportunity to commence exploratory activities.


----------



## DavecUK

This thread has been locked, unfortunately there has been considerable abuse of this facility and moderators have had to do a fair bit of work to track such abuse down. A decision is being made how to best move forward with this list in future in a way that is fair to our paying advertisers and equally gives value to members.

Thanks for your understanding.

Mod Team


----------

